# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Ψυχαναγκασμοί - Ιδεοψυχαναγκαστική Διαταραχή >  ΜΟΥ ΒΑΖΩ ΔΙΟΡΙΑ Κ ΜΕΤΑ ΙΣΩΣ ΠΕΘΑΝΩ

## BrokeN_DoLL

Αυτες τις μερες δεν πηγε οπως θα ηθελα παλι. ητανε ασχημα. σημερα δν εχω κουραγιο να μιλησω κ νιωθω αρρωστη κ τπτ δεν με παρηγορει. ψαχνω μεσα μου κ δν ξερω γτ νιωθω αυτο το σφιξιμο. 

ειμαι κουρασμενη ποναω παντου δν εχω κουραγιο να ανοιξω τα ματια μου κ ειμαι αδυναμη.

η βδομαδα π περασε εφαγα παραπανω, χωρις να πειναω, απλα ενιωθα πως πρεπει. κ αυτο ειχε ως αποτελεσμα να πεσω ψυχολογικα, να μν θελω να βγω να δω κανεναν να μιλησω κουραζομαι.

σκεφτικα να παρω κ τον γιατρο αλλα δν εχω κουραγιο

τεσπα μιλαω μονο σε 1-2 ατομα που νιωθω πως μπορω

δεν κοιμαμαι, κ οταν ειμαι ξυπνια νυσταζω.οταν προσπαθω να κοιμηθω δεν μπορω.

σκεφτομαι παλι το φαι κ με γυρναει στα παλια παλι τοτε που ειχα πεσει και χτυπιομουνα κ κοβομουνα γτ δεν επρεπε να το κανω, γτ ξερω πως αμα το κανω θα ειμαι παλι κλεισμενη στον εαυτο μ θα νιωθω αβολα εξω, πως με κοιτανε κ σχολιαζουνε στον δρομο κλπ. κ το στομαχι μ με ενοχλει κ με πιανει αναγουλα

μετα μπερδευομαι για το αν πειναω η οχι

η διαθεση τα ιδια σκατα μια με πιανει νευρικο γελιο μια βουρκωνουν τα ματια, κ ταυτοχρονα εχω μπερδευτει γτ μια νιωθω απαθεια μεσα σε ολα αυτα! το οποιο με ανησυχει καπως απο λογικη σκοπια γτ αμα ειμαι απαθης, δν ειμαι κ συνηδητοποιημενη.

πνιγομαι θελω να με χτυπισω

ηθελα παλι να κανω αρχη σμρ να παω γυμναστηριο κλπ να νιωσω δυνατη μα ειμαι τοσο κουρασμενη.

εκοψα το χερι μου πριν λιγο στο γραφειο κ ρουφιξα αιμα μηπως αηδιασω κ δν θελω να φαω κατι. 

σκεφτομαι σοβαρα σημερα, να πεθανω

----------


## WeakbutPowerfull

Χωρις να θελω να στο παιξω εξυπνος η κατι αλλο εχεις παρει καποια δευτερη γνωμη ιατρου γιατι απο προσωπικη μου εμπειρια τα φαρμακα ειναι λιγο υπερβολικα σε δοσεις?Και οχι δεν θα πεθανεις δεν θα το βαλεις κατω ετσι για να σκασει ο γα'ι'δαρος και διωξε αυτες τις σκεψεις περι θανατου θα πεθανεις μονο οταν το πει ο Θεος.Τι αλλο να πω ο ανθρωπος να σου δωσω θαρρος,γιατι αγχωνεσαι και ξεπερνας τα ορια του εαυτου σου,μηπως ξενυχτας,μηπως καπνιζεις και γενικα να στω πω ωμα καταστρεφεις τον εαυτο σου.Τα πραγματα ειναι ασχημα για τον καθενα ξεχωριστα ο καθενας εχει κουβαλαει το δικο του σταυρο τι ηθελες να ειναι ολα στρωμενα με ροδοπεταλα?Και στην τελικη εισαι σε καλη κατασταση δεν εχεις γνωρισει αλλους που εχουν πεσει θυματα βιασμου η αγριου ξυλοδαρμου.Τωρα αν καποιος φερνει σκεψεις να κανει κακο στον εαυτο του αρνειται το δωρο της ζωης και του Θεου με αποτελεσμα να χασει την ψυχη του.Σου εστειλα u2u και αν θες απαντα.Βαλε καποια ορια στον εαυτο σου,απλοποιησε την ζωη σου,κλεισε την τηλεοραση τελειως ομως γιατι εκτος οτι λενε ψεματα σε γεμιζουν αγχος και ενοχες και πιασε τη ζωη απο τις μπαλες:P

----------


## BrokeN_DoLL

εχω καταφερει κ πιεσει τον εαυτο μ να ξεπερασω μερικες καταστασεις, δεν σκεφτομαι τα χειροτερα που ισως μπορουσα να παθω! μου την δινουν τα καλυτερα ομως! δεν ξερω.......απλα πιστευω δεν εχει το δικαιωμα να μ πει κανεις αν ειμαι καλα η αν δεν ειμαι απ την στιγμη που δεν ειναι εγω! οπως κ εγω δεν κρινω τον οποιονδηποτε απ το τι περναει.

τεσπα..........με κουρασε η γαμωδοκιμασια? με κουρασε που δεν βλεπω αποτελεσμα? με κουρασε ο κοσμος? δεν ξερω παντως νιωθω αρρωστη κ κουρασμενη και αδικημενη.

για καταχρησεις, κανω, οχι πολλες. δεν μπορω να κλειστω κ σε μια γυαλα ομως..........δν ξερω

----------


## claire

σκέψου ότι είναι μια άσχημη μέρα που θα τελειώσει. και θα έρθουν άλλες καλύτερες. 

πρέπει να βάλεις σε σειρά τον εαυτό σου. πιέσου να πας γυμναστήριο, χαλάρα όμως εκεί, για να ανέβεις λίγο ψυχολογικά και να σε βοηθήσει και στον ύπνο.
γιατί κολάς τόσο με το αν θα σε κοιτάνε στο δρόμο? κανείς δεν ασχολείται, όλοι έχουν τα δικά τους προβλήματα.

----------


## rock

WeakbutPowerfull εχει αναφερει σε αλλα θεματα η me καποιες εμπειριες της , καλυτερα μη βγαζεις βιαστικα συμπερασματα για το τι εχει περασει ο καθενας..

Me δεν ξερω αν κοβεσαι συστηματικα, παντως ελπιζω να εχεις καταλαβει οτι δε δινει λυση σε προβληματα..

Σκεψου τη ζωη σαν κατι που δινεται σε ολους , σε μερικους με περισσοτερες ευκολιες και σε αλλους με δυσκολιες, η αρχη και η καταληξη ολων ομως ειναι ιδια. Αν το σκεφτεις ετσι , αξιζει να ζησει κανεις αυτο που εχει, εστω με οτι επιλογες του δινονται του καθενος. Στην τελικη αφου η καταληξη ειναι ιδια για ολους και ερχεται καποια στιγμη για ποιο λογο να τρεχεις να τη φτασεις? :-/

Προσπαθησε να δεις τα πραγματα λιγο πιο ψυχραιμα και κανε κατι που σου ανεβαζει τη διαθεση.. Δεξου τον εαυτο σου ετσι οπως ειναι , μην τον κατακρινεις, καθενας ξερεις κουβαλαει τη δικη του ανασφαλεια, μη νομιζεις οτι ολοι αυτοι γυρω που ισως σε κοιταξουν ή κι οσοι δεν ασχολουνται, δε σκεφτονται ή δε νιωθουν ιδια συναισθηματα με σενα.. Ελπιζω να νιωσεις καλυτερα γρηγορα

----------


## BrokeN_DoLL

ευχαριστω για την υποστηριξη κατ αρχην,

ισως ναι ειναι δυσκολη μερα κ αυριο ισως να γελαω με τα χαλια μου. ποιος ξερει, ειμαι απροβλεπτη. παντως ναι σμρ κοπικα κοβομουνα πιο συχνα παλια. γτ ετσι ασχολιομουν με τις πληγες μου, με καναν να ξεχναω η και με κανανε να σταματησω να κανω κατι που δεν πρεπει. αλλες φορες απλα ενιωθα την αναγκη να το κανω! ειναι τοσο βασανιστηκο να νιωθεις την αναγκη να κανεις κατι τετοιο!οτιδηποτε, που αγχωνεσαι αμα δεν γινει και εξαρτιεσαι απο αυτο! αλλα κ να το κανεις ξεπεφτεις κ παλι σκατα νιωθεις!

δεν ξερω οταν περπαταω στον δρομο ξερω πως κανεις δεν ασχολειται μαζι μου, αλλα εκεινη την ωρα μεσα μου κατι μ λεει πως σχολιζουν κ κοιτανε! ξερω πως δεν ισχυει, αλλα μερικες φορες πεφτω κ μεσα πιστευω πως οντως σχολιαζουνε δν ξερω. ισως πιστευω πως μερικες φορες πιανω κ τι σκεφτονται στο περιπου οταν περναω η οτιδηποτε, κ αυτο εκεινη την ωρα με κανει νευρικη

----------


## WeakbutPowerfull

Πρεπει να βαλεις στην ζωη σου μια ωραια αρετη που λεγεται ΥΠΟΜΟΝΗ.Ολοι οι καλοι ανθρωποι και οι ευαισθητοι για κατι θα υποφερουν η κατι θα υποφερουν.Μηπως βλεπεις αυτους που μας διοικουν και νομιζεις οτι ειναι ευτυχισμενοι?Αβουλα οντα ειναι στο λεω εγω οπως οι περισοτεροι της τηλεορασης γιατι ειναι γα'ι΄δαροι και αψυχοι.Εσυ ομως καταβαθος εχεις καλη καρδια και ευαισθητο χαρακτηρα.Τωρα δεν θα λεγα οτι εισαι και αδικημενη εγω ξερεις τι θεωρω αδικια?Οτι καθε 3 δευτερολεπτα πεθαινει ενα παιδακι της αφρικη γιατι δεν εχει ενα ξεροκομματο?Ξερεις τι αλλο θεωρω αδικια?Οτι 1.000.000 τουλαχιστον εκτρωσεις τον χρονο στην Ελλαδα και στερουν σε αυτες τις αθωες ψυχες να ζησουν και να δωσουν χαρα.Ολοι μιλανε για οικονομικη κριση αλλα δεν μιλαει κανεις για δικαιωματα των μαναδων,των παιδιων των φυλακισμενων και γενικα των αδικημενων.Γιατι επειδη παθαμε μια θλιψη η καταθλιψη η μια διπολικοτητα και θελουμε να κανουμε κακο στον εαυτο μας.Θελεις να σου πω πως ο μονος τροπος να γινεις καλα απο αυτη τη μελαγχολια ειναι να πας να βρεις μια δουλεια η να ασχοληθεις τουλαχιστον με την κηπουρικη να δουλεψει ο εγκεφαλος(do things οπως λενε) να εχεις μια ασχολια.Ειχαν δικαιο οι αρχαιοι που ελεγαν αργια μητηρ πασης κακιας ο λογως ειναι προφανες.Και οχι δεν εισαι αδικημενη απλα επειδη τα εχουμε ολα και ζηταμε πιο πολλα με συνεπεια να ξεχναμε τον συνανθρωπο μας ο οποιος στην χειροτερη περιπτωση θα ειναι απορος και θα ζει με 1 κομματι ψωμι και ελιες αλλα θα ευχαριστει τον Θεο για αυτο(ετσι ηταν οι παππουδες μας οι οποιοι πηγαν σε πολεμο)αν λεγαμε σε αυτους τους ανθρωπους οτι εχουμε καταθλιψη κτλπ θα μας λεγανε παρε την τσαπα και αντε στο χτημα να δεις σε 2 μηνες και ελα να μου πεις μετα.Οι παλιοι ηταν σοφοι οχι σαν το χαζοκουτι που δειχνει την καθε χαζομενεγακη(δεν μου αρεσει να κρινω αλλα ξεχειλισε το ποτηρι)και να διαμορφωνουν συνειδησεις.Εγω απο τοτε που δεν βλεπω τηλεοραση νιωθω πολυ καλυτερα να μην πω οτι καθοριζω την σκεψη μου η οποια τωρα δεν ειναι κατευθυνομενη και αβουλη.Α και σε οποιους δεν αρεσει η εννοια Θεος και δεν θελουν να ακουνε για αυτον δικο τους προβλημα.Προσωπικα εγω εχω ζησει πολλα θαυματα αλλα και η οικογενεια μου.Και οχι δεν ειμαι φανατισμενος χριστιανος ουτε να διαμορφωσω συνειδησεις αλλα για καθιστε ρε τι ειμαστε?Ισλαμιστες να κανουμε επιθεσεις αυτοτονιας η μουσουλμανοι?Εδω μεσα οι περισοττεροι πιστευω ειναι χριστιανοι και σε καμια περιπτωση ο χριστιανος αλλα και ο ανθρωπος δεν εχει το δικαιωμα να παιρνει τη ζωη του αλλα και τη ζωη του αλλου.

----------


## BrokeN_DoLL

αυτη τη συζητηση με καποιον την ειχα ξανακανει κ ειχα απαντησei αυτο που θα πω τωρα κ που λεω κ στον γιατρο μου.

δεν ξερω γιατι, συμπονω τους οσους λες. αλλα δεν με νοιαζει...........................δεν ξερω γιατι δεν με νοιαζει. εγωιστικο, ισως. αλλα δεν με νοιαζει. δν μπορω να υποκριθω πως με νοιαζει. γιατι πολυ απλα ΔΕΝ με νοιαζει...........ισως να μην πηρα απο αλλους αρκετο ''νοιαξιμο'' κ να την ειδα ετσι. η απλα ειμαι κακια. αλλα δεν με νοιαζει

----------


## rock

Καμια φορα η συνηθεια στα πραγματα ειναι το πιο δυσκολο για να τα κανει να αλλαξουν, ειτε ειναι κοψιματα ειτε οτιδηποτε χρησιμοποιει κανεις για να ξεχαστει.

Αυτο το ψουψου ο κοσμος παντα το εχει ασχετα απο το ποιον εχει απεναντι του, εσυ μπορει να θεωρεις πχ οτι θα σε δουν και θα σχολιασουν ας πουμε εμφανιση, αλλος που νιωθει ανασφαλεια με τη συμπεριφορα του θα ανησυχει τι θα πουν οι αλλοι οταν ερθει σε επαφη μαζι τους, γενικα αυτο το πραγμα δεν τελειωνει ποτε. Οσο και τελειος να δειχνει κανεις οτι ειναι, ειναι στοιχειο των ανθρωπων να σχολιαζουν ειτε θετικα ειτε αρνητικα και στον καθενα ειναι οπως του φανει, εσυ να νιωθεις καλα με τον εαυτο σου , αυτο ειναι το σημαντικοτερο.

----------


## keep_walking

Ο κοσμος ως επι των πλειστων δεν σχολιαζει , εισαι και συ ενα κουβαρι με τους αλλους στο δρομο.

Αυτο βεβαια δεν αποκλειει το γεγονος οτι μπορει να μην περνας απαρατηρητη...ειδικα εαν εισαι γυναικα και ομορφη , ολο και καποιο ψου ψου ψου θα κανουν οι αντρες ή οι γυναικες.

Τεσπα , μπορει να ειναι απλως μια μερα νταουν , μην μασας και προσπαθησε να χαλαρωσεις.
Εαν πεινας φαε με μετρο , εαν δεν πεινας μη τρως. Αλλα να τρως αρκετα οσο χρειαζεται ο οργανισμος...ειδικα τωρα το χειμωνα και με το κρυο νομιζω ειναι φυσιολογικο να μας ανοιγει η ορεξη.
Ασχολιες και φιλοι...1 ή 2 ατομα ειναι υπεραρκετοι , δεν χρειαζεσαι πληθος. Αλλωστε συνηθως το πληθος ειναι ειπαμε 5-6 κουβεντες ενα γεια και εδω παν και οι αλλοι.
Απλως προσπαθησε να δεις με αλλο ματι τα πραγματα.:)

----------


## BrokeN_DoLL

το προβλημα μου ειναι οτι δεν ειναι τοσο επιφανειακο οσο η εμφανιση, ειναι μια αλυσυδωτη εκρηξη γεγονοτων και απο διαφορες φοβιες. φοβιες που αλλοι εχουν ως καθημερινοτητα.

δεν με νοιαζει η εξωτερικη εμφανιση μονο κ μονο για να μαι ωραια σε μια παραλια!τοτε θα μουν απλα ενας φυσιολογικος ανθρωπος! με νοιαζει, επειδη απο πισω παιζεται κατι αλλιωτικο κ πιο σημαντικο! πιο συμαντικο για μενα. οπως κ ολες οι αλλες κοπελες πουε χουν το ιδιο.

φυσικα μεσα σε ολο αυτο το πανιγυρι, προστιθονται κ η ψυχωση μ

----------


## Lou!

μι, παιρνεις μονο φαρμακα, η κανεις κ ψυχοθεραπεια?

----------


## seleios

πηγαινε γυμναστηριο, βοηθαει πραγματικα. εγω περασα χειροτερα απο εσενα μα δεν το εβαλα κατω δεν ειχα την δυναμη ουτε χασμουρηθω, σερνοντας πηγα στο γηπεδο και αρχισα σιγα, σιγα να τρεχω. η ασκηση ειναι το καλυτερο φαρμακο. δωσε δυναμη στον εαυτο σου me

----------


## BrokeN_DoLL

ρε γμτ μου την δινει οταν ακουω την μλκια ''εγω περναω χειροτερα, εγω περναω χειροτερα'' γμτ την τρελλα μου!

παιρνω φαρμακα κ με βοηθαει ο ψυχιατρος δεν παω σε ψυχολογους κ τετοια. ειχα 2 ο ενας δεν μπορουσε να με αναλλαβει λεει γτ χρειαζομαι φαρμακα κ ενας αλλος μ εβαζε ολο ιδεες κ προσπαθουσε να μ κανει υπνωτισμο κ γυρναγα σπιτι μ φορτωμενη ως τα μπουνια.

καω οτι μπορω απο γυμναστικη κ τετοια!ξεθεωνομαι ομως!!!!!!μετα ισως κ να πειναω~!κ πραγματικα οσο κανω γυμναστικη ειναι φρικτα βαρετο! καπακι απ την δουλεια παω! δεν παλευεται γμτ. το οτι νιωθω καλυτερα μετα ναι ισχυει. εκτος αν με πιασει κανα επεισοδιο παλι

----------


## seleios

me, δεν ειναι καθολου μαλακια το να περναω ασχημα η ακομα χειροτερα απο καποιους αλλους. και, ναι, γαμω τη τρελα σου και μενα μου τη δινουν πολλα πραγματα στη ζωη, αλλα προσπαθω να ειμαι ηρεμος, και συγκρατημενος. τωρα οσον αφορα το θεμα σου, η ταπεινη μου γνωμη ειναι, να παρεις και μια δευτερη αποψη και απο αλλον ειδικο. δεν εχεις να χασεις τιποτα

----------


## tita1977

Εγώ καταλαβαίνω πως περνάς χειρότερα από όλους. Εσύ περνάς χειρότερα από μένα. Εσύ περνάς χειρότερα γιατί δε μπορείς να νιώσεις (και απόλυτα δικαιολογημένα, γιατί πολύ απλά υποφέρεις) πως νιώθουν οι άλλοι. Και δεν είναι καθόλου εγωιστικό να μη νοιάζεσαι, γιατί αυτή τη στιγμή προτεραιότητα για σένα είσαι εσύ. Κανείς δε μπορεί να μπει μέσα σου και να βιώσει τον πόνο σου. Νιώθω την κούρασή σου. Μια συμβουλή μου θα ήταν να μη πηγαίνεις συνέχεια γυμναστήριο αλλά περιόρισέ το σε 2 ή 3 φορές την εβδομάδα. Επίσης υπάρχουν και άλλου είδους δραστηριότητες που μπορούν να είναι πιο ευχάριστες και ταυτοχρονα προσφέρουν ευεξία όπως ο χορός, το περπάτημα ή το κολυμβητήριο. Εμένα μου κάνει καλό να πηγαίνω με παρέα γιατί συζητάω και έτσι περνάει πιο ευχάριστα η ώρα. Το μόνο που μπορώ να κάνω είναι να σου πω ΚΟΥΡΑΓΙΟ και να σου δώσω μια ΜΕΓΑΛΗ ΑΓΚΑΛΙΑ με πολύ αγάπη. Αύριο θα είναι καλύτερα και μεθαύριο ακόμα πιο καλά. Θα με κάνεις πολύ χαρούμενη αν αύριο μπεις και γράψεις ότι είσαι καλύτερα. Και αν όχι αύριο, δε πειράζει υπάρχει και το μεθαύριο. Α! και δεν είσαι κακιά γιατί πολύ απλά κακός δεν είναι κανείς. Πράξεις μόνο κακές υπάρχουν.

----------


## Lou!

αυτο με το ποιος περναει χειροτερα κ εμενα μου σπαει τα @@ παρα πολυ! ενταξει δεν ειναι μονο αντικειμενικο το ζητημα ρε παιδια! ειναι κ υποκειμενικο πως να το κανουμε! κ καποιων η βιολογια μπορει να ειναι πιο ευαισθητη, να "γραφουν" πιο εντονα τα συναισθηματα σε καποιους ανθρωπους για παρομοιες εμπειριες η σκεψεις/τροπους που βλεπει κανεις τα πραγματα!

----------


## RainAndWind

Η ζωή σου περιστρέφεται γύρω από το φαγητό και στο φαγητό έχει δοθεί η εξουσία της βάφτισης των ημερών σου. Τρως περισσότερο? Είναι φριχτές. Κρατάς τον "έλεγχο"? Είναι ωραίες.Εκεί για μένα εστιάζεται το θέμα, στη συμβολική αξία που έχεις προσδώσει στον διατροφικό έλεγχο. Όταν λοιπόν σκέφτεσαι πως χάνεις τον έλεγχο αρχίζουν οι εσωτερικές κατηγόριες, είσαι αδύναμη,είσαι έτσι, είσαι αλλιώς και μετά η αυτοτιμωρία. Φαγητό,ενοχές,αυτοτιμωρία και ξανά από την αρχή. Όλο το πανηγύρι στήνεται γύρω από αυτό το σύμβολο.Τι θα κάνεις είπαμε γι αυτό? Θα πεθάνεις? Δεν ξέρω,είμαι η μόνη που σκέφτεται πως υπάρχουν λύσεις όπως ένας ειδικός στις διατροφικές διαταραχές και μία συστηματική δουλειά για να δεις αλλαγές στον τρόπο αντιμετώπισης όσων σε προβληματίζουν? Η γυμναστική έχει καταλήξει σε καταναγκαστική εργασία εφόσον δε την κάνεις πλέον με την καρδιά σου, ίσως να σκεφτείς κάποια άλλη μορφή άσκησης που να σου κεντρίσει το ενδιαφέρον και να μην είναι εξοντωτική, για να διατηρείς τις δυνάμεις που σου είναι αναγκαίες για να λειτουργείς και στους άλλους τομείς της ζωής σου(προσωπικός,επαγγελματι κός κτλ).

Βιάζεις τις επιθυμίες του κορμιού σου, όπως την πείνα, με όπλο την αηδία, δεν είναι φυσικό να σε ενοχλεί για παράδειγμα το στομάχι σου όταν αντί για κάτι εύγεστο και ευωδιαστό του προσφέρεις αίμα για να "ελέγξεις"? Θα σου πρότεινα αντί να αποφεύγεις κάθε πειρασμό, να έβαζες λίγο πειρασμό στη ζωή σου. Η εξοικείωση με αυτό που φοβάσαι θα σε κάνει να μην το φοβάσαι λίγο λίγο, ενώ τώρα οι άκαμπτοι κανόνες σε φυλακίζουν στη θέση της ανημπόριας. Δηλαδή "μαθαίνεις" τον εαυτό σου να φοβάται διαρκώς, να μην τολμάει να έρθει σε επαφή με ό,τι θα σε έριχνε στη βουλιμία. Όμως έτσι τα κάγκελά της γίνονται ισχυρότερα, ενώ εσύ διδάσκεσαι πως είσαι ανίσχυρη απέναντι στο φαγητό, πως είσαι έρμαιο της επιθυμίας σου. Θα σου βρω ένα άρθρο που είχε πέσει στην αντίληψή μου τελευταία σχετικά με αυτό, ήταν πολύ ενδιαφέρον.
Σου εύχομαι σύντομα να νιώσεις πάλι αισιόδοξη.:)

----------


## VasilisA

Εχετε μπερδεψει λιγο τα πραγματα

Τις λετε επαναλαμβανόμενα πραγματα τα οποια εχει και εχουμε ακουσει …Το προβλημα είναι ποιος είναι χειροτερα από τον αλλον? Τι γυμναστηριο και π@π@ριες...
Αυτό είναι το πρόβλημα? Ο εγκεφαλος τι ρόλο παιζει ας πουμε στην ψυχολογια? Κανενα?

Εχεις σκεφτει αγαπητή «εαυτε μου» ότι όλα αυτά που κανεις πανε σχεδον αχρηστα?
Όλα τα φαρμακα ολοι οι γιατροι και ολες οι θεραπείες?

Εχεις μπει ποτε σε διαδικασια να σκεφτεις γιατι συμβαινει αυτό σε σένα?
Εχεις σκεφτει για τα αδιεξοδα που μας δημιουργει ο ο ιδιος μας ο εαυτος?
Εχεις τοσες επιλογες μπροστα σου και κάθεσαι και ασχολείσαι με πραγματα τα οποια δεν μπορουν να σε γιατρέψουν..

Νιωθεις το αδιεξοδο να σε πνιγει και θελεις κατι να δεις ένα φως και μια ελπιδα…
Ψαξου, δες, άλλαξε γιατρό η και γιατρους. Άλλαξε φαρμακολογία, αλλαξε ακομη και φιλους αν χρειασθεί…

Το Nick σου τα λεει όλα…Κοιταξε τον εαυτο σου

----------


## BrokeN_DoLL

seleios κι εσυ δεν εισαι στα καλητερα σ τελευταια οποτε ασε...........

tita σε ευχαριστω παααααααααρα πολυ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!ειληκρινα χαιρομαι που μου μιλησες ετσι!

RAIN ο,τι βρεις ναι ειναι καλοδεχουμενο, προσπαθω κ γω να διαβαζω

vasilis.................αν νομιζεις οτι ειναι ετσι ενα πραμα απλο, που σκεφτεσαι πατας ενα κουμπι κ λυνεται. δν θα χε κανενας τιποτα!!!!!!!!!!!!αλλα οπως ειπα, δεν ειναι ενα πραγμα!ειναι αλυσιδα!το ενα διαδεχεται το αλλο! δεν ειμαι καμια ψωναρα να με νοιαζει η εμφανιση μ μονο κ μονο για το πως θα βγω στην παραλια οπως οι φυσιολογικοι ανθρωποι!!!το εξηγησα! επισης ξερω ΠΟΛΥ καλα γιατι εβαλα αυτο το νικ..................φυσικα και ξερω.

εχω δει γιατρους! δεν ξεκινησα χτες! δεν θελω να ακουω να μ λενε να βρω γιατρους, ξερω πως κ τι πρεπει να κανω, αλλα πολλες φορες δεν μπορουμε να το κανουμε!αυτο ειναι το θεμα μας!ολοι ξερουμε τι πρεπει να κανουμε εδω μεσα!

δεν λεω τα εσωψυχα μ ουτε εγω, ουτε κανεις για να ακουει οτι πρεπει να αλλαξει γιατρο κ μπουρου μπουρου, απλα ζηταει γνωμες εμπειρικες κ λογια παρηγοριας! που ξερεις τον γιατρο μ?που ξερω εγω τον δικο σου ωστε να σ πω να πας κ σε αλλους. που ξερω την οικονομικη σ ευχερεια να το κανεις.? 

τελοσπαντων..............δν ξερω αν τα ειπα καλα, ισως μπερδευτικα κ εγραψα αλλα απ οσα η8ελα να πω, γιατι ειμαι λιγο καμμενη

----------


## RainAndWind

Λοιπόν, αντί να προσπαθείς να σταματήσεις να είσαι κάτι, γιατί να μην προσπαθήσεις να γίνεις κάτι άλλο? Είναι ευκολότερο. Αντί λοιπόν να προσπαθείς να σταματήσεις να είσαι βουλιμική,να σκέφτεσαι "θα προσπαθήσω να γίνω ξέρω γω ,διαβαστική" #λολ, άκυρη λέξη αλλά καταλαβαίνεις#
Οπότε αντί σταματώ να είμαι αυτό, αν το πάω διαφορετικά απλά προσπαθώ όχι να μην είμαι κάτι, αλλά να γίνω κάτι. Νομίζω πως σε αυτό τον τρόπο σκέψης βρίσκεται ευκολότερα η έννοια του motivation, του κίνητρου, που θα είναι πια με θετικό, όχι με αρνητικό πρόσημο και χροιά. Γενικά, η δράση δίνει πάντα μηνύματα πολύ δυνατότερα στον εγκέφαλο, έτσι πιστεύω και πως οι διδαχές από την κινητοποίηση εντυπώνονται πιο αποτελεσματικά όταν με μαθαίνω πως πάω να γίνω κάτι όχι να μην είμαι πια κάτι.

----------


## seleios

ναι, εχεις δικιο, δεν ημουν και στα καλυτερα μου, αλλα ΤΩΡΑ αυτη τη στιγμη, και ξερω πως και αυριο και καθε μερα θα ειμαι ολο και καλυτερα. το πιστευω τοσο εντονα που θεωρω πως ΠΕΤΥΧΑ ΤΗΝ ΕΝΟΠΟΙΗΣΗ με τον εσωτερικο μου εαυτο, για μενα αυτο ειναι το σημαντικοτερο βημα. ισως ειμαι τυχερος. ποιος ξερει? ευχομαι να ειναι περαστικο αυτο που βιωνεις, γιατι ετσι φαινετε, οτι θα ειναι.

----------


## ανεμος

Καλησπερα.Η αληθεια ειναι οτι εχω διαβασει απο νωρις το ποστ αλλα δεν ηξερα τι να σου γραψω,ουτε και τωρα ξερω...αλλα απο την αλλη διαισθανομαι την εντονη δυσκολια σου και ηθελα να σταθω διακριτικα απεναντι σ αυτο που σου συμβαινει.Καταλαβαινω οτι αυτην την στιγμη μπορει οι παρεναισεις να μην βοηθανε αλλα βλεπω οτι υπάρχει κοσμος-ανθρωποι σαν και σενα και σαν και μενα που σε στηριζουν και αυτο νομιζω ειναι πολυ καλο.Κανεις δεν μπορει να βαλει τα παπουτσια σου και να αισθανθει αυτο εσυ αισθάνεσαι αλλα τουλαχιστον ανταποκρινεται στο καλεσμα σου...δλδ υπάρχει κοσμος που νοιαζεται.Θα ηθελα και γω με την σειρα μου να σου στειλω μια διαδικτιακη αγκαλια και να ευχηθω αυριο να ειναι μια καλυτερη μερα για σενα αλλα και για ολους οσους γενικα υποφερουν......

----------


## tita1977

Έτσι άνεμος! Η me αυτή τη στιγμή περνάει δύσκολα και δεν είναι σε θέση για συμβουλές και ενδείξεις. Είναι κουρασμένη και νιώθει απίστευτα ταλαιπωρημένη από το σταυρό που σηκώνει. Φαίνεται από αυτά που γράφει ότι η ψυχή της αναζητά απεγνωσμένα λίγη ανακούφιση και 2 λόγια αγάπης και κατανόησης. Ας αφήσουμε τις συμβουλές για μια επόμενη ημέρα που θα νιώθει πιο γερά στα πόδια της και θα είναι σε θέση να συζητήσει με πιο ήρεμο κεφάλι. Όλοι μας ξέρουμε πως είναι αυτές οι δύσκολες κωλομέρες που έρχονται και το μόνο που έχουμε τη δύναμη να κάνουμε είναι απλά να ευχόμαστε να περάσουν. 
Το καλό είναι ότι περνάνε και συνεχίζουμε!!!

----------


## BrokeN_DoLL

η αληθεια ειναι οτι ναι ειναι κουραση κ χρειαζονται λογια παρηγοριας οχι συνταγες γιατρου απ αυτες εχουμε ολοι μας!

seleios δεν ξερω γιατι, αλλα δν σε πιστευω.........πιστευω πως πραγματικα δεν εισαι καλα...........

----------


## RainAndWind

Περίεργο. Εγώ σε ανάλογες περιπτώσεις διαπίστωσα ότι τα λόγια παρηγοριάς δεν είχαν κανέναν ουσιαστικό αντίχτυπο πάνω μου. Ακριβώς επειδή ήμουν ακραία συναισθηματική οι πιο κατάλληλες παρεμβάσεις στη ζωή μου ήταν από άτομα με στεγνή λογική και πειθώ "ακαριαία", πχ μία ξαδέρφη μου καλή της ώρα, αντί να μου ψελλίζει χαδιόλογα και τέτοια, μου έλεγε "κάντο, και η ζωή συνεχίζεται". λολ, μπορεί να ήταν σκωτσέζικο ντους, να ήθελα να τη δαγκώσω εκείνη τη στιγμή, χαχααα, αλλά στην ουσία αυτό χρειαζόμουν, κάποιον με οπτική εντελώς διαφορετική από τη δική μου. Γούστα,λολ.

----------


## Boltseed

> τεσπα μιλαω μονο σε 1-2 ατομα που νιωθω πως μπορω


Ναι, θελεις να πεις τωρα οτι εμεις ειμαστε 1-2 ατομα εδω εε? ;D
Μαλλον στο σχολειο την ωρα της αριθμητικης ζωγραφιζες στα βιβλια σκιτσακια και δεν προσεχες!!!




Και οσο για αυτο με την διορια του να πεθανεις, δε το καταλαβαινω. 
Εννοω, θα πεθανεις οπως και να εχει καποτε. Και εγω θα πεθανω. Και με βεβαιοτητα μπορω να σου πω οτι ολα οσα τα ατομα εχεις γνωρισει στην ζωη σου , εχεις δει στην tv , εχεις δει γενικα , θα πεθανουν. Δεν μας λες κατι νεο κυρια μενταλιστ..! Ειναι αναποφευκτο.!

Τωρα θα σου πω κατι το απλο:

Εστω οτι μαθαινεις οτι θα πεθανεις σε 2 μερες ακριβως απο σημερα απο καποια μολυνση απο κανενα μεταλαγμενο ποντικι που οποιον δαγκωνει τον μετατρεπει σε ζομπι ξερω γω.

Αυτες τις 2 μερες τι θα μπορουσες να κανεις που δεν εχεις κανει ακομα στην ζωη σου?

----------


## Γάτος

αααααχ βρε μι κούκλα μουυυυυυ!!! Πραγματικά δεν ξέρω τι να σου πω για να σε κάνω να νιώσεις καλύτερα διότι δυστυχώς αυτήν την βδομάδα είμαι επίσης στις μαύρες μου. :( Σχετικά με το φαί όμως να σου πω τι κάνω. Τρώω κάθε 3 ώρες ένα μικρό γεύμα συνολικά 5-6 γεύματα τη μέρα. Επίσης πρόσθεσε λαχανικά αν δεν τρως στην διατροφή σου γιατί νομίζω οι φυτικές ίνες σε κρατάνε (εχμ διασταυρωσέ το μην λέω καμιά βλακεία). Βάλε προϊόντα ολικής άλεσης στην διατροφή σου και φρούτα. Πραγματικά δεν το λέω όπως το λένε πολλοί σαν συμβουλή... Επειδή το κάνω και έχω δει πως η διατροφή παίζει ρόλο στις φάσεις που είμαι στα πάνω μου και στα κάτω μου.

Και μη λες κουταμάρες άντε εκεί θα πεθάνεις. Εμένα όταν με πιάνουν τέτοια παίρνω το αμάξι και κάνω μια βόλτα. Κάνε μια πεζοπορία καταλαβαίνω πως η κούραση μπορεί να μην σε αφήνει αλλά δοκίμασε να κάνεις κάτι.. Μπορείς να ζωγραφίσεις που σου αρέσει. Ουφ οκ το ξέρω πως θα λες από μέσα σου τώρα "καλά εγώ είμαι χάλια και εκείνοι μου λένε να ζωγραφίσω;", όταν είμαι κι εγώ χάλια δεν έχω κέφια για τίποτα. Προσπάθησε όμως να βρεις κάτι ενδιαφέρον που θα σε κρατήσει έστω και για 10 λεπτά σε πιο χαλαρά πράγματα...

----------


## BrokeN_DoLL

boltseed μαρεσει οταν μ τα χωνεις ετσι με ειρωνια πολυ την βρισκω!!!!!!!ξερω θα πεθανω χαιρω πολυ. αλλα πες αληθεια, δν σ εχει ερθει στο μυαλο να αυτοκτονισεις ποτε?δεν το βλεπεις σαν μια λυτρωση σε περιπτωση π δν αντεχεις?εγω απο παντα σκεφτομουνα ''αμα δν παει αλλο εχω κ μια επιλογη, να αυτοκτονισω'' κ ηρεμω γτ ξερω οτι εχω κ αυτη την επιλογη....δν ξερω............κ μην μ πεις πως δν εχεις φαντασιωθει την κηδεια σ ποτε.

οσο για τα 1-2 ατομα μιλαω για τις σχεσεις στο στενο μ περιβαλλον οχι τις διαδυκτιακες

γατος ναι αυτο ειναι απλο για ολους εκτος απο τα ατομα με διατροφικη διαταραχη.

----------


## BrokeN_DoLL

ρειν οταν λεω λογια παρηγοριας δν λεω απλα σαλτσες...........λογια, απο καποιον που κτλβαινει. αυτα που λες εσυ σαφως κ μενα δν με πιανουν γτ δεν νιωθω.....το χω ξαναπει οτι δεν νιωθω..........μερικες φορες με πιανουν λογια που ακουνε στην λογικη ισως...

----------


## Γάτος

> γατος ναι αυτο ειναι απλο για ολους εκτος απο τα ατομα με διατροφικη διαταραχη.


έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο!!! Συμφωνώ απόλυτα πως δεν μπορεί να γνωρίζει κάποιος που δεν το έχει περάσει πως είναι αλλά και να το είχα περάσει πάλι κανείς δεν μπορεί να καταλάβει πως το περνάει ο άλλος.

Αλήθεια κουράγιο. Κάνε ένα βήμα κάθε λίγο. Πρόσθεσε λαχανικά σε 1 γεύμα π.χ. και εφάρμοσε το για 1 βδομάδα. Μετά βάλε 1 φρούτο κ.ο.κ.. Αλήθεια θα τα καταφέρεις απλά θέλει προσπάθεια. Ξέρω πως σου φαίνεται αδύνατο αλλά αποκλείεται να μην γίνεται να βρούμε αυτό που θα μας βοηθήσει.

----------


## Adzik

Βρε κοριτσακι ... γιατροσ σε παρακολουθει?
διατροφολογοσ?θα ειναι ευκολοτερο ετσι..

----------


## BrokeN_DoLL

μαεννοειται πως τρωω ολο φρουτα!αλλα ενα σοκολατακι ακομα μ προκαλει βουλιμικο!ισως οχι οπως παλια, που εκανα ασητια για μηνες, αλλα με πιανει.

ναι γιατρο εχω, ειχα διαιτολογο αλλα δν μπορω να αναλωθω αλλο σε αυτον, ηδη εχω αγχωθει με τοσα που κανω καθε μερα! κ χαλαω λεφτα παντου! απο διατροφη ξερω πολυ καλα τι πρεπει να κανω, θα πρεπε να γινω η ιδια διαιτολογος!αλλα δυσκολη ειναι η εφαρμογη του.

----------


## Adzik

καλα οι γονεισ σου που ειναι?

----------


## BrokeN_DoLL

σπιτι! και τι θα κανουν οι γονεις μ?ειναι οπως ολοι οι γονεις! οταν βλεπουν οτι κινδυνευεις να πεθανεις απο ασητια κ εχεις ασπρισει κ κρυωνεις 15αυγουστο, τοτε συνηδητοποιουν πως ειναι σοβαρα τα πραματα κ καθονται κ σε κλαινε κ δν σ χαλανε χατηρια σαν να σαι ετοιμοθανατος. οταν αποκτας παλι νευρα, λενε πως εισαι καλα κ δν θελουν πια να ακουνε τπτ!!!!!!!

την προσοχη τους την τραβας για λιγο διαστημα, οσο εισαι σε νοσοκομειο η με νευρικο κλωνισμο. αλλιως δν ασχολουνται λενε πως ΄΄δεν εχεις τπτ '' η το γνωστο ''στο μυαλο σου ειναι '' κ ενα που μ την δινει τοσο ωστε μ ρχεται να γδαρω τα σωθικα μ ειναι το ''ακου προβληματα!!!!'' ειρωνικο.........

----------


## Boltseed

> boltseed μαρεσει οταν μ τα χωνεις ετσι με ειρωνια πολυ την βρισκω!!!!!!!ξερω θα πεθανω χαιρω πολυ. αλλα πες αληθεια, δν σ εχει ερθει στο μυαλο να αυτοκτονισεις ποτε?δεν το βλεπεις σαν μια λυτρωση σε περιπτωση π δν αντεχεις?εγω απο παντα σκεφτομουνα ''αμα δν παει αλλο εχω κ μια επιλογη, να αυτοκτονισω'' κ ηρεμω γτ ξερω οτι εχω κ αυτη την επιλογη....δν ξερω............κ μην μ πεις πως δν εχεις φαντασιωθει την κηδεια σ ποτε.


Λιγο πολυ ολοι εχουμε σκεφτει καποτε να τα κακαρωσουμε!

Ζουμε εντονα μια κατασταση καταπιεσης και μαρτυριου οποτε φανταζομαστε οτι οταν πεθανουμε θα γλιτωσουμε το μαρτυριο. Καποιες φορες εχει μια λογικη αυτο , πχ η μανα μιας γνωστης μου που η συγχωρεμενη ειχε καρκινο απο τα 50 της και μερα με την μερα ενοιωθε τα οργανα της να σαπιζουν και να λιωνουν σαν υδροχλωρικο οξυ μεσα της σε σημειο που να μην ειχε πλεον την δυναμη ουτε να ουρλιαξει απο τον πονο. Ο ενας της γιος που ειχε καταρευσει και αυτος (δεν ηταν ο μονος) ηταν πραγματικα ετοιμος να την αποσυνδεσει απο το μηχανημα , δεν αντεχε να την βλεπει ετσι ουτε να τον παρακαλει καθε λεπτο να το κανει καποιος, αλλα δεν το εκανε επειδη ..ενταξει.

Ομως υπαρχουν και αλλες φορες που αυτη η λογικη μοιαζει σαν πονάει κεφάλι - κόψει κεφάλι.
Σαν να χαλασουν τα φωτα απο ενα αυτοκινητο και αντι να το πας στο συνεργειο ,να αποφασισεις να το πας στον διαλυστη για να στο κανει τενεκεδες.!

Με το να δωσει καποιος την ζωη του, μπορει να δινει τον πονο μακρυα οντως, αλλα θα δωσει και αλλα πραγματα επισης που πιθανον να μην εχει σκεφτει καν λογω της πιεσης οτι εχει.




Καλοκαιρι.
Ηξερα καποτε τον Σπυρο. 25 χρονων, ψηλος, γυμνασμενος, καλο παιδι, εξυπνος. Ηξερα και τον σκυλο του, τον Μαξ , ενα κόλει σαν την τηλεοπτικη λάσι που ηταν η χαρα της γειτονιας. Οποτε τα πιτσιρικια πλησιαζαμε τον Μαξ (λασι!!) συνηθως η μανα του Σπυρου ελεγε "Σπυρο, ειναι επικινδυνο αυτο! Θα τα δαγκωσει!!" και αυτος της ελεγε "Ωχου ρε μανα, μια ζωη ολο το κακο σκεφτεσαι! τιποτα δε θα γινει!" . 

Ο Σπυρος ειχε μια μηχαναρα ΝΑ , σαν αυτα τα μοτοκρος στυλ αμα εχεις δει που ειναι για τα χωματα.

Ολα γινανε γρηγορα. Ο Σπυρος προσπαθησε να κανει μια προσπερασει απο ενα μεγαλο φορτηγο. Το φορτηγο δε προλαβε να αντιδρασει. Ακουστηκε μονο ενα σκρρριιιικκ και μετα αποτομο φρεναρισμα..
Υστερα ασθενοφορα και τροχαια στην περιοχη..


Ολοι στην γειτονια ειμασταν διαλυμενοι, ειδικα η μανα του. Κανεις δε μπορουσε να πιστεψει οτι το ιδιο ατομο που μεχρι χθες του ζηταγαμε να χαιδεψουμε τον Μαξ, πλεον δεν ηταν στην ζωη.

Ο Μαξ περιμενε να γυρισει το αφεντικο του αλλα ποτε δεν γυρισε. Εκανε να γαυγισει θυμαμαι πανω απο μηνα που λεει ο λογος και κοιταγε ολο προς την κατευθυνση του δρομου να ακουσει την μηχαναρα να ερχεται..


Για καποιες βδομαδες ολοι ηταν κοντα στην οικογενεια τους. Η μανα σε κατασταση σοκ για καιρο. Μετα απο χρονια χωρισε και εχασε το μυαλο της.Ποτε δεν μπορεσε να το ξεπερασει. 

Εκεινο το καλοκαιρι , μετα απο λιγες βδομαδες μετα το τραγικο συμβαν , θυμαμαι η μανα μου ειχε αργησει να γυρισει απο μια δουλεια. Τελικα γυρισε αργα το βραδυ και μου ειπε τι ειχε γινει. 
Η "Αρχοντία" (η Ναντια μας!!!) η 20αδερφη του Σπυρου , μια κουκλαρα και ψυχαρα ναααα που ολα τα παιδακια σε αυτην τρεχαμε , δεν αντεξε τον χαμο του αδερφου της και αποφασισε να τον πολεμησει με το να παρει χαπια για να τον "συναντησει". Ηταν διαλυμενη κυριολεκτικα. Την προλαβαν στο τσακ αφοτου ειχε παρει τα χαπια . Η μανα μου ετυχε και ηταν εκει η μονη με αυτοκινητο εκεινη την ωρα οποτε την πηρε αμεσως προς το νοσοκομειο στα επειγοντα. 

Στον δρομο η αδερφη του Σπυρου αρχισε να συνερχεται λιγο λιγο σχεδον μισολυποθυμη. Η μανα μου προσπαθουσε να της πει μερικες ιστοριες να την κρατησει ξυπνια μεχρι να φτασουν στο νοσοκομειο. Η Ναντια ηταν πιο ηρεμη αλλα και φοβισμενη, γιατι τοτε, εκει στο πισω καθισμα του αυτοκινητου ενα βημα πριν τον θανατο , καταλαβε την αξια της ζωη της. Ειχε φτασει να βαρεσει του κουδουνι του θανατου αλλα ευτυχως ο μιστερ χάρος δεν το ακουσε και ηταν ετοιμη να το ξαναπατησει να της ανοιξει..
Ειχε καταλαβει τι εκανε , πιο καθαρα τοτε , και πως αυτο δεν ηταν λυση . Κανενας δεν θα αντεχε τον χαμο της, ουτε η ιδια.

Τωρα ειναι παντρεμενη και εχει 2 παιδακια κιολας.

----------


## Γάτος

> σπιτι! και τι θα κανουν οι γονεις μ?ειναι οπως ολοι οι γονεις! οταν βλεπουν οτι κινδυνευεις να πεθανεις απο ασητια κ εχεις ασπρισει κ κρυωνεις 15αυγουστο, τοτε συνηδητοποιουν πως ειναι σοβαρα τα πραματα κ καθονται κ σε κλαινε κ δν σ χαλανε χατηρια σαν να σαι ετοιμοθανατος. οταν αποκτας παλι νευρα, λενε πως εισαι καλα κ δν θελουν πια να ακουνε τπτ!!!!!!!
> 
> την προσοχη τους την τραβας για λιγο διαστημα, οσο εισαι σε νοσοκομειο η με νευρικο κλωνισμο. αλλιως δν ασχολουνται λενε πως ΄΄δεν εχεις τπτ '' η το γνωστο ''στο μυαλο σου ειναι '' κ ενα που μ την δινει τοσο ωστε μ ρχεται να γδαρω τα σωθικα μ ειναι το ''ακου προβληματα!!!!'' ειρωνικο.........


Δηλώνω παθών. Το άσχημο σε εμένα είναι που οι γνωστοί των γονιών μου κάθονται και λένε σε εκείνους πως τα παιδιά τους που έπαθαν κατάθλιψη το ξεπέρασαν με μόλις 1 επίσκεψη σε ψυχολόγο........ και φυσικά τους πείθουν.

----------


## BrokeN_DoLL

ναι συνιθως οσοι κανουν αποπειρες εχω ακουσει μονο απο χαπια τους προλαβαινουνε..........

δεν ξερω καν αν εχω τα κοτσια να αυτοκτονισω......εχω κ περιεργη αισθηση οσο αναφορα τον πονο. δεν ποναω αμα κοπω η οτιδηποτε κ αν μ κανουνε, εχω αντεξει τοσα πιρσινγκ πχ κ ταττ σε περιεργα σημεια, αλλα αμα ποναει η κοιλια μ δεν την παλευω!!!!δν ξερω αν θα παιρνα ποτε χαπια,.,,,,,

οταν ποναει η κοιλια μ μ θυμιζει κ την βουλιμια μ.....η την πεινα. δν ξερω γτ

----------


## BrokeN_DoLL

> Δηλώνω παθών. Το άσχημο σε εμένα είναι που οι γνωστοί των γονιών μου κάθονται και λένε σε εκείνους πως τα παιδιά τους που έπαθαν κατάθλιψη το ξεπέρασαν με μόλις 1 επίσκεψη σε ψυχολόγο........ και φυσικά τους πείθουν.


εμενα δεν το συζητανε παραοξω το θεωρουν ντροπη. οταν εχανα συνεχεια κιλα απλα ελεγαν πως ειμαι αρρωστη

----------


## Γάτος

γιατί έχεις συνδέσει την κοιλιά με το φαγητό. ;) Και έλα μιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιι άκου δεν έχεις κότσια να αυτοκτονήσεις... Τι είναι αυτά που λες τώρα??? Έχεις τα κότσια να αντιμετωπίσεις την ******* Ζωή να λες!

----------


## Γάτος

> εμενα δεν το συζητανε παραοξω το θεωρουν ντροπη. οταν εχανα συνεχεια κιλα απλα ελεγαν πως ειμαι αρρωστη


μα και οι γονείς μου το ίδιο έκαναν αρχικά. Θυμάμαι που μου έλεγαν πως θα σκίσουν το χαρτί στο βιβλιάριο μην με στιγματίσει και κάτι τέτοια........ :S

Θυμάμαι πως εγώ αναφέρθηκα στο πρόβλημα και ύστερα τα παιδιά τους μου είχαν πει πως είχαν πάει σε ψυχολόγους και έτσι ξεκίνησε η ιστορία... Άρχισε διαγωνισμός "ποιος ξεπέρασε πιο γρήγορα την κατάθλιψη???" Και δεν καταλαβαίνουν πως αυτό κάνει κακό αντί για καλό.

----------


## BrokeN_DoLL

το βιβλιαριο το δικο μ μονο συνταγες του ψυχιατρου εχει........κ ενος παθολογου

----------


## Γάτος

βρε μι να σου πω στην αρχη ενταξει και εγω ειχα κομπλεξ.. Μετά ξεκόλλησα γενικώς πραγματικά δεν με ενδιαφέρει σοβαρά.. Όλοι περνάνε από εκεί μην κοιτάς που δεν το λένε. Αν δεν το είχα αναφέρει όλοι θα έκαναν τις πάπιες.. Οι γονείς μου έπαθαν χειρότερη κρισάρα από αυτήν που είχα πάθει στην αρχή.

----------


## BrokeN_DoLL

αν δν ειχα το βουλιμικο αληθεια σ λεω θα την παλευα καπως με τα υπολοιπα. κατα ενα διεστραμμενο τροπο με αυτα που εχω ξεχωριζω.....ισως ειμαι πιο συμπαθης πιο μυστηρια πιο αξια προσοχης....πιο δεν ξερω.......αμα δν τα ειχα δν ξερω πως θα ημουνα. τωρα ειμαι διαφορετικη

----------


## Γάτος

Ξέρεις τι πιθανότατα αυτό σε πονάει περισσότερο σαν θέμα για αυτό σε απασχολεί συνεχώς. Ίσως για κάποια περίοδο να πρέπει να πάψει να σε απασχολεί η εμφάνιση σοβαρά. Δεν ξέρω αν είναι σωστό αυτό που λέω αλλά μάλλον πρέπει να απελευθερωθείς από το αίσθημα πως πρέπει να τρως λίγο ή πολύ π.χ.. ;)

----------


## BrokeN_DoLL

ρε συ γατε γμτ δεν ειναι μονο θεμα εμφανισης το χω ξαναπει πολλες φορες!ολος ο κοσμος μ λεει οτι ειμαι μια χαρα κ οτι δεν εχω αναγκη!οποτε γιατι δεν τους ακουω>?γιατι ειναι κατι πιο βαθυ δεν ειναι κατι απλο κ πεζο οπως την εμφανιση που στην τελικη απασχολει ολον τον κοσμο!

----------


## Γάτος

ΣΥΓΝΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΜΗ δεν το είχα διαβάαααααααααασει. :(

Τη βουλιμία δεν την ξεκίνησες δηλαδή για λόγους εμφάνισης;

----------


## BrokeN_DoLL

στην αρχη απλα εχεις κομπλεξ επειδη εισαι παχουλος/η και δεν βρισκεις ρουχα η γκομενους κ δν εχεις σκεφτει ποτε να κανεις διαιτα. τρως επειδη βαριεσαι η επειδη εχεις συνιθησει ετσι να καλυπτεις καποια κενα σου, γτ ισως ετσι ξεχνιεσαι η σε χαροποιει.

μετα λες να ξεκινησεις διαιτα, για σενα πανω απ ολα. ξεκινας,βλεπεις αποτελεσμα, χαιρεσαι, βλεπεις κ αντιδρασεις απο αλλους, μετα ψαχνεις πιο ευκολους τροπους να χασεις, παθαινεις εμμονη παθιαζεσαι. μετα βλεπεις πως πεινας, κ βρισκεις τον εμετο. που μπορεις και να τρως και να μην παιρνεις γραμμαριο!

οποτε μετα απο περιοδο πεινας, αγανακτεις και λες, δεν αντεχω αλλο!πεφτει κιολας η σεροτονινη σου κ νιωθεις καταθλιψη απο ελειψη τροφων η απο την πιεση να μην γινεις οπως πριν μετα απο τοσες θυσιες που εκανες.

μετα ομως, σου γινεται συστημα κ ζεις μονο κ μονο για την μερα που θα φας, οχι απλο φαγητο....αλλα ΤΟΝΟΥΣ τροφης σε ενα μισαωρο, που φυσικα δεν μπορεις να ανασανεις κ τα βγαζεις,. μετα νιωθεις ενοχες που δεν μπορεσες να κρατηθεις, που δν μπορεις να επιβληθεις στον εαυτο σου. μετα απο την δυστηχια, ξανατρως για να καλυψεις το κενο..κ παει λεγοντας.

ειναι το θεμα της αυτοπεποιθησης που δεν νιωθεις ποτε, οτι κ αν σου λενε, οση αποδοχη κ να χεις. και το οτι συνηδητοποιεις πως η εικονα που χεις πλασει στο μυαλο σου για τον εαυτο σου, ειναι κατι απιαστο γτ με τπτ δεν εισαι ικανοποιημενη και πρεπει να αποδεχτεις αυτο που εισαι!κ αυτο σε εξοργιζει γιατι θες να χεις τον ελεγχο!χωρις τον ελεγχο ειμαι ενα τπτ! δεν παει καλα τπτ μετα σε ολους τους τομεις!

ολα αυτα εχουν ως αποτελεσμα μετα κρισεις πανικου, νευρα, και αντικοινωνικη συμπεροφορα. σε μενα. και μαλιστα αυτοτραυματισμους βιαιες διαθεσεις κ καμια ορεξη για επικοινωνια με κανεναν. φοραω οτι πιο φαρδυ εχω στην ντουλαπα κ εχω φοβια με καθε ειδος τροφης 3 φορες την μερα, εκει που αλλοι το χουν ως μεσο επιβιωσης η απολαυσης.

αντιμετωπιση φοβιας 3 φορες την μερα, σε διαφημισεις, τηλεοραση,ραδιοφωνο, φαγαδικα μπροστα σου,. πεινα.....η οχι πεινα. που να στραφεις τελικα αν νιωσεις ασχημα? αφου δεν σε ικανοποιει τιποτα?

φοβια στο φαι, φοβια στα ρουχα, φοβια στους καθρευτες. και αμα παρω τον κατηφορο κ ξεπεσω στο φαι, με βριζω που δν μπορω να σταθω στο υψος μου!ενω πραγματικα δεν το χρειαζομαι εκεινη την ωρα!

ειναι το ιδιο εθιστικο με ολα τα ναρκωτικα!κατι που ξερεις οτι δν μπορεις να το χεις, το θες κ με το παραπανω!

και εχω καταφερει να χω οτι θελω........γιατι οχι κ αυτο

σε συνδιασμο με το παρελθον μ κ την ψυχωση μου, ερχεται κ δενει

----------


## Γάτος

ήσουν πολύ περιγραφική. Βεβαίως δεν μπορώ να αισθανθώ ακριβώς πως είναι όσο και αν προσπαθώ να μπω στην θέση σου καθώς δεν το έχω ζήσει. Πιστεύω πως αυτό που θες αλήθεια είναι υποστήριξη ψυχολογική όχι από ειδικό αλλά από κάποιον άνθρωπο που θα σε αγαπά. Θα μου πεις οι δικοί μας άνθρωποι μας αγαπούν εγώ εννοώ άνθρωπο-σχέση. Ίσως αν ένας άνθρωπος σε επιβράβευε κάθε φορά που τα πήγαινες καλά τότε θα ήταν τελείως αλλιώς.

Επίσης γιατί να νιώσεις τύψεις όταν κάνεις κάτι που δεν έπρεπε. Το θέμα είναι να προσπαθήσεις να μειώσεις σε συχνότητα αυτό που κάνεις όχι να το εξολοθρεύσεις με μια κίνηση. Αν π.χ. τρως 6 τεραστια γευματα π.χ. αρχικά άλλαξε το σε 5 τεράστια γεύματα και 1 μικρό. Βρε χαζούλι σιγά σιγά να το πας και να μην στεναχωριέσαι επειδή δεν μπορείς να κρατηθείς. Θα το πας σιγά σιγά σιγά.

Εγώ έχασα μην σου πω πόσα κιλά. Δεν έγινα βουλιμικός απλά άλλαξα διατροφικές συνήθειες. Ένα μέρος από αυτό που λες το έχω πάντως. Π.χ. φοβία στις ζυγαριές αν δω πως ανέβηκα 1 κιλό στεναχωριέμαι έντονα. Μπορώ να σε καταλάβω σε ένα βαθμό όχι βέβαια όπως το περνάς. Κουράγιο και σιγά σιγά σιγά. Μην κάνεις τπτ απότομο!! Είναι μια συνήθεια.

----------


## BrokeN_DoLL

το ειχα καταφερει αλλα απο τοτε που πιασα δουλεια παλι εδω κ 2 μηνες ξαναρχισε κ ψαχνω να βρω τον λογο

----------


## Γάτος

Έπιασες δουλειάαα?? Από το άγχος την έπαθες βρε μι. ;) Μην στεναχωριέσαι γιατί είσαι απόλυτα δικαιολογημένη. Θα στρεσαρίστηκες και έκανες αυτό το πράγμα ξανά για να εκτονώσεις το άγχος. Μην απελπίζεσαι όμως κάτσε σιγά σιγά θα το διώξεις πάλι. Θα το δεις.

----------


## BrokeN_DoLL

μωρε δεν εχω αγχος στην δουλεια! απλα να ειχα κ το περιστατικο τωρα παλι με τις ακουστικες παραισθησεις που δν με επιανε συχνα κ ολα τα αλλα υπολοιπα συμπτωματα κ ειπα παει.,,,,,,,γυρναμε παλι στην αρχη

----------


## Γάτος

Δεν γυρνάς σε καμία αρχή. λογικό είναι να είσαι μια πάνω μια κάτω. Πάντως το άγχος να ξέρεις πως δεν το νιώθουμε πολλές φορές. Πλέον έχω προσέξει πως έχω άγχος και δεν το καταλαβαίνω το πιάνω από τα σωματικά που νιώθω.

----------


## BrokeN_DoLL

> Δεν γυρνάς σε καμία αρχή. λογικό είναι να είσαι μια πάνω μια κάτω. Πάντως το άγχος να ξέρεις πως δεν το νιώθουμε πολλές φορές. Πλέον έχω προσέξει πως έχω άγχος και δεν το καταλαβαίνω το πιάνω από τα σωματικά που νιώθω.


ΕΓω το νιωθω στα κοκαλα μ το αγχος................1ον κ κυριον νιωθω ενα μουδιασμα στον εγκεφαλο σαν να τρεμει κ χωλαινει η αναπνοη μ. ε μετα αμα συνεχιστει παθαινω κ την κριση πανικου

----------


## Γάτος

Πολύ ενδιαφέρον αυτό που λες. Να σου πω κι εμένα τι μου γίνεται. Όταν αγχώνομαι έχω συσπάσεις στο στομάχι και αισθάνομαι να "παγώνει". Συγκεκριμένα αισθάνομαι λες και τρέχει υγρό μέσα του πράγμα που με φοβίζει και με αγχώνει ακόμα περισσότερο. Νομίζω έχει μεγάλο ενδιαφέρον που μοιραστήκαμε αυτό το πράγμα για να καταφέρουμε κιόλας να πλησιάσουμε ο καθένας το πρόβλημα του άλλου.

----------


## BrokeN_DoLL

υγρο ε...........στο στομαχι?περιεργο............ναι ειναι μερικες καταστασεισ που δν μπορεις να τις εξηγησεις ακριβως.επειδη δν εχουν λογικη εξηγηση

----------


## ioannis2

Χαλάρωσε,
εσύ δίνεις συμβουλές σε άλλους εδώ πέρα.
δε γίνεται να τα βάζεις κάτω.
Στην προσπάθεια να βελτιωθούμε θα υπάρχουν μέρες που θα μαστε άλλοτε ανεβασμένοι και άλλοτε πεσμένοι, αλλά ο αγώνας είναι να κοιτάμε ψηλά.
Προσπάθησε να μη μένεις μόνη, να συναναστρέφεσαι, αυτό σε κάνει να ξεχνάς και μέσα από τη συναναστροφή αποκτάς δυνάμεις. Ακόμα κάνε πράγματα, χόμπι που σε γεμίζουν, φαίρνε ευχάριστες αναμνήσεις στο νου σου. Μάθε να διώχνεις τις σκέψεις που σε ταράζουν, τόχουμε ξανασυζητήσει αυτό.
Μην πανικοβάλλεσαι.
Πολλές φορές μέσα απ αυτά που γράφεις βγάζω ότι υπάρχει και ένα ευχάριστο κομμάτι της καιθημερινότητας σου. Προσπάθα αυτό να το ζεις πιο έντονα και περισσότερο.

----------


## BrokeN_DoLL

ναι δινω συμβουλες. ειναι ευκολοτερο να δινεις σε αλλους αλλα δυσκολο να τις εφαρμοζεις εσυ......

οι καθημερινοτητα μ ειναι ρουτινα οπως των περισσοτερων τπτ παραπανω. αλλα κ να γινει κατι, δεν νιωθω, κ δν ενθουσιαζομαι με τπτ. ισως φταινε τα φαρμακα δεν ξερω. παντως ειμαι μονιμως ανικανοποιητη

----------


## ioannis2

> ναι δινω συμβουλες. ειναι ευκολοτερο να δινεις σε αλλους αλλα δυσκολο να τις εφαρμοζεις εσυ......
> 
> οι καθημερινοτητα μ ειναι ρουτινα οπως των περισσοτερων τπτ παραπανω. αλλα κ να γινει κατι, δεν νιωθω, κ δν ενθουσιαζομαι με τπτ. ισως φταινε τα φαρμακα δεν ξερω. παντως ειμαι μονιμως ανικανοποιητη


Μου θυμίζεις εμένα, άμα εξαιρέσεις: «δεν νιωθω, κ δν ενθουσιαζομαι με τπτ» και ότι δεν παίρνω φάρμακα.

----------


## BrokeN_DoLL

νιωθεις ενθουσιασμο?καψουρευεσαι?ε κτος απο την δεδομενη περιπτωση....με την κοπελα

----------


## RainAndWind

Σε ποιες φάσεις της ζωής σου ένιωθες ικανοποίηση? Γιατί ποτέ δεν μπορεί να μην έχεις αισθανθεί. Άρα αν αυτές τις περιστάσεις, τις αναβίωνες, δε θα ένιωθες κάτι όμορφο?
Πχ, τώρα γράφω για μένα, χαίρομαι όταν ταξιδεύω, όταν πάω με φίλους σε ταβερνάκια, όταν διαβάζω, όταν με αγκαλιάζει το αγόρι μου και μου λέει διάφορα αστεία και κάνουμε σα χαζά, όταν τα παιδιά είναι στο σπίτι και γελάνε και βλέπουμε όλοι μαζί ταινίες με ποπ κορν ζεστό και τραγανό της ώρας, έλα, σκέψου, εσύ ποιες στιγμές νιώθεις ωραία και σα να θέλεις να κρατήσουν για πάντα. Αυτές χρειάζεται να τις ξαναφέρεις συχνότερα στις μέρες σου, γιατί αυτές θα σε κάνουν να αισθάνεσαι ζωντανή.

----------


## BrokeN_DoLL

> Σε ποιες φάσεις της ζωής σου ένιωθες ικανοποίηση? Γιατί ποτέ δεν μπορεί να μην έχεις αισθανθεί. Άρα αν αυτές τις περιστάσεις, τις αναβίωνες, δε θα ένιωθες κάτι όμορφο?
> Πχ, τώρα γράφω για μένα, χαίρομαι όταν ταξιδεύω, όταν πάω με φίλους σε ταβερνάκια, όταν διαβάζω, όταν με αγκαλιάζει το αγόρι μου και μου λέει διάφορα αστεία και κάνουμε σα χαζά, όταν τα παιδιά είναι στο σπίτι και γελάνε και βλέπουμε όλοι μαζί ταινίες με ποπ κορν ζεστό και τραγανό της ώρας, έλα, σκέψου, εσύ ποιες στιγμές νιώθεις ωραία και σα να θέλεις να κρατήσουν για πάντα. Αυτές χρειάζεται να τις ξαναφέρεις συχνότερα στις μέρες σου, γιατί αυτές θα σε κάνουν να αισθάνεσαι ζωντανή.


ολα αυτα που μολις περιεγραψες.............εχουν να κανουν ΚΑΙ με φαγητο....................καταλαβαι νεις τωρα????

----------


## ioannis2

> νιωθεις ενθουσιασμο?καψουρευεσαι?ε κτος απο την δεδομενη περιπτωση....με την κοπελα


Πολλές φορές νοιώθω ενθουσιασμό. Όταν κάνω βήματα, όταν «κινούμαι»΄, όταν κάνω βήματα εκει που αμέσως πριν έννοιωθα φόβο ή μπλοκάρισμα.
Με την κοπέλα, άμα είναι θα δείξει ενδιαφέρον, αφού με βλέπει συχνά. Αλλά δεν σκοτίστηκα ιδιαίτερα με αυτό. Υπάρχουν και άλλες άμα ψάξω. Είναι να κάνω την κατάλληλη κίνηση με επιμονή. Και ποτε να μην αφήνομαι να με παίρνει «από κάτω».

----------


## RainAndWind

Καταλαβαίνω me.Και ζητώ συγγνώμη που δεν το σκέφτηκα από την δική σου πλευρά που δίνεις έναν άλλον καθημερινό αγώνα...
Όμως κοίτα, ακόμη κι αυτό που ανέφερες δείχνει πόσα στερείσαι στη μάχη αυτή με τον δικό σου ατομικό "πειρασμό", που σου αφαιρεί στιγμές που θα μπορούσες να ζεις.
Μπορείς να τα καταφέρεις να απεξαρτηθείς όμως και να ξεπεράσεις. Σήμερα πλέον υπάρχουνε τα μέσα και η γνώση που πάνω της στηρίχτηκαν. Υπάρχουν ειδικοί, υπάρχει σωρεία πηγών και φόρα και ομάδες αυτοβοήθειας, υπάρχουν μελέτες και έρευνες πάνω στις διατροφικές διαταραχές, υπάρχει υλικό να πατήσεις πάνω του και να δοκιμάσεις. Μπορεί σήμερα να μην αισθάνεσαι ιδιαίτερα αισιόδοξη γι αυτό, όμως αύριο είναι μια νέα μέρα και κάθε μέρα ευκαιρία να δοκιμάσεις άλλους τρόπους και μεθόδους. Μπορεί και όσα σου γράφω να σου ακούγονται κούφια λόγια, όπως όταν κάποιος νιώθει απελπισμένος. Κι αυτό το αίσθημα της απελπισίας περνάει, θα περάσει, είναι προσωρινό. Σε καλημερίζω και ό,τι θέλεις να συζητήσεις θα είμαι εδώ να βοηθήσω σε ό,τι λίγο ξέρω και μπορώ.

----------


## BrokeN_DoLL

rain εισαι παρα πολυ καλος ανθρωπος αυτο εχω κτλβει. παρ ολο που χεις 100000 δικα σου μιλας ρε παιδι μου πως να το πω.......απο καρδιας κ προσπαθεις να μπεις στην θεση του αλλου.αυτο δειχνει πολυ χαρακτηρα!ευγε!

σε σχεση με παλιοτερα ειμαι καλυτερα δν το συζητω, ειχα λυποθυμισει στο γραφειο 2 φορες, κ με διωξανε να παω σπιτι κ αντ αυτου εγω πηγα γυμναστηριο. για τοση τρελλα μιλαμε.

απλα με πιανει πανικος οσο σκεφτομαι πως για οτιδηποτε θελησω να κανω...περιλαμβανει φαγητο.........οποτε δεν χαιρομαι με τπτ τις μεσημεριανες ωρες....κ τα βραδυα.....γτ ερχομαι αντιμετωπη με φοβιες.

χτες βραδυ ημουν σπιτι, κ εφαγα ενα ζελε διαιτης, μετα ειπα να φαω ενα μικρο κρουασανακι βουτυρου που ειχε αγορασει η μαμα. με το που το δαγκωνω.....ειχε μεσα σοκολατα. τα γλυκα ακομα κ η μυρωδια μ προκαλει βουλιμια ειδηκα βραδυ........εκει που ξαπλωσα στο κρεβατι κ προσπαθουσα να πνιξω την παρορμιση να ορμιξω στην κουζινα να κατεβασω τροφες........παλεψα μεσα μ κ δν το εκανα. ειπα ''πνιχτο''...κ εκεινη την ωρα μπαινει η αδερφη μ με ενα ιδιο κρουασανακι κ μ λεει ''αχ δν μαρεσει φατο!'' χωρις να σκεφτω το αρπαζω κ το τρωω και με επιασε τρεμουλο κ τσιτα τρελλη να παω μεσα να φαω σοκολατενια δημητριακα βαφλα με μερεντα με το κουταλι κ ολα τα κρουασαν!!!εμεινα στο κρεβατι ετοιμη να πεταχτω αλλα φωναζα μεσα μ ελεγα πνιχτο πνιχτο............και τα καταφερα!!!!!!!

για 1 μερα ακομα

δευτερα τριτη κ πεμπτη, ειμαι καθαρη μπορεσα!

μακαρι ν παει ετσι. με εχει αγχωσει, ερχεται κ ο πρωην μ απο αγγλια κ θελει να με δει, κ του αρεσει να βγαινουμε για φαγητο..και το σινεμα...γμτ

----------


## Φωτεινη!

Μι, θα σου πω τι σκεφτομαι...
Πρεπει να βρεις εναν ψυχολογο ειδικο σε θεματα βουλιμιας,χρειαζεσαι εξιδικευμενη βοηθεια,οχι μπακαλιστικες λυσεις..
επισης θελω να σε ρωτησω,,ποσο χρονων εισαι?

----------


## BrokeN_DoLL

> Μι, θα σου πω τι σκεφτομαι...
> Πρεπει να βρεις εναν ψυχολογο ειδικο σε θεματα βουλιμιας,χρειαζεσαι εξιδικευμενη βοηθεια,οχι μπακαλιστικες λυσεις..
> επισης θελω να σε ρωτησω,,ποσο χρονων εισαι?


μωρε εχω παει και σε τετοιους! απλα εχω κ αλλα θεματα να λυσω κ πρεπει να ειμαι σε ενα γιατρο να βοηθησει σε ολα. γιατι η βουλιμια ειναι απορροια αλλων τραυματων τα οποια εχω μπλοκαρει η εχω αρνηθει, κ εχω εστιασει ασυνηδειτα σε πιο ανουσια θεματα. τα πολυ σοβαρα τα βλεπω με απαθεια, κ κολλαω σε μικρα πραγματα που μπορει να με τρελλανουν. αυτο προσπαθω να φτιαξω, την συνηδητοτητα μου,γτ ειναι μπερδεμμενη.

οι ψυχοθεραπευτες μ σπανε τα νευρα γτ σκαλιζουν σκαλιζουν κ βγαζουν στην φορα διαφορα ο καθενας, κ με μπερδευουν ασυστολα! ο ψυχιατρος μ ειναι καλος κ χαρουμενος ανθρωπος κ μ μιλαει σαν φιλος , οχι σαν να μαι καποιος τρελλαμενος ασθενης! τωρα απο κει κ περα οταν με το καλο θα μπορω να σταματησω τα φαρμακα θα βρω ψυχοθεραπευτη!

συνηθως δεν ακουω, γιαυτο δεν τους εμπιστευομαι. μου λενε για μενα κ εγω σκεφτομαι τα δικα μου, με επιρεαζουν προς το χειροτερο οχι προς το καλυτερο. δλδ μ λενε για το παρελθον μ κ αντι να χαρω κ να κοιταξω το μελλον, κολλαω στο παρελθον περισσοτερο κ οργιζομαι με τα ατομα που εμπλεκονται σε αυτο. κτλβαινεις πως το εννοω?

ειμαι 25 τωρα

----------


## Φωτεινη!

Οποτε,
τα θεματα ειναι δυο
1) Δεν εχεις βρει εναν ανθρωπο-ψυχαναλυτη να σε βοηθησει..Ο ψυχιατρος σου δεν εχει την δυνατοτητα να σε βοηθησει?Αν του πεις μ αρεσει ο τροπος σας ,νιωθω ανετα μαζι σας.θα μπορουσατε να μου αφιερωσετε λιγο χρονο να μιλησουμε?
2)θυμωνεις με ατομα που εχουν να κανουν με το παρελθον σου..Οι γονεις να υποθεσω?

----------


## BrokeN_DoLL

μα μιλαμε αλλα δν ειναι τοσο απλο.........μερικες φορες νιωθω αδυναμια εκφρασης........σημειωνω οτι θελω να τ πω την επομενη αλλα ξεχναω παλι να το κανω! κ ειναι οπως μ βγει εκεινη την μερα! συνιθως ο ψυχιατρος μ μιλαει για το παρον μου.

θυμωνω γενικα με ατομα, παλια ηταν οι γονεις ναι. αλλα κ με φιλους μ ξεσπαγα συνεχεια ειμαι πολυ νευρικια κ χειροδικουσα. απο τοτε που ξεκινησα αυτα τα φαρμακα ολοι εχουν δει αλλαγη ειμαι αβουλο αρνακι τσαντιζομαι μια στο τοσο πια κ δεν νιωθω!!!!!ειμαι απαθης!!!!απο κει που ξεσπαγα σε μενα η σε αλλους καθε μερα, τωρα με πιανει 1 στις 7!

αυτο υποτιθεται ειναι καλο, αλλα τα χαπια εκει που σε βοηθανε σε κατι, σε κανουνε να χανεις σε κατι αλλο.......

----------


## Φωτεινη!

:) καλα εννοειται πως ΔΕΝ ειναι απλο!!
αλλα λογικο μου φαινεται καθε φορα να λες αυτα που νιωθεις εκεινη τη στιγμη..γιατι λες κατι σωστα???its ok την επομενη φορα θα σου βγει αυτο που εχεις πιο ξεκαθαρο ή που σε πιεζει περισσοτερο.σιγα σιγα..μακαρι κι εγω να τα ειχα ολα ξαστερα και να συζητουσα ολα σε μια συζητηση ,να επαιρνα και τις απαντησεις μου και γεια σας!!

τα φαρμακα σου μπλοκαρουν τις εκρηξεις ε?εσυ εξακολουθεις να εισαι θυμωμενη απλα δεν μπορεις να τα σπασεις ολα!!
αρα πρεπει ΤΩΡΑ να βρεις την ριζα του θυμου ραιτ?εχεις καμια ιδεα?

----------


## BrokeN_DoLL

ναι αλλα μπορει πχ εκεινη τη μερα που θα χω ραντεβου με τον γιατρο να μην εχω ιδιαιτερο προβλημα! συνιθως οταν νιωθω καπως ισως τον παρω κανα τηλ κ του μιλησω.

η ριζα του θυμου μπορουν να ναι πολλοι λογοι,. ο πατερας μ, (που τωρα εχει ψιλοστρωσει), ο βιασμος (που ανηκει πια στο παρελθον), ο γκομενος εκεινος που με αφησε εγκυο χωρις να φταιω (που κ αυτο ανηκει πια στο παρελθον) , ατομα που με αδικησανε η που συνεχιζουν να το κανουν, ισως κ με τον εαυτο μου, επειδη δεν ξερω τι με εξοργιζει κ τι με κανει να φερομαι ετσι. σαν κακομαθημενο.

βασικα θελω να πιστευω πως οπως μ ειπανε, ειναι κ κληρονομικο.........παντα θυμαμαι τον εαυτο μ θυμωμενο. κ θολωνα οταν θυμωνα κ εχω χτυπησει κοσμο.

ναι τα φαρμακα δν με αφηνουν να αντιδρασω, αλλα πολλες φορες δεν πιανουν κ γινεται το σωσε

----------


## Φωτεινη!

βρε ανθρωπε?εκεινη την ημερα δεν ειχες κατι???λες και ητανε κακο!!οταν κατι εμενα μου τη σπαει (γιατι ειμαι τσαντιλας),το ξερωω ..εκεινη τη στιγμη που φουντωνω ξερω τι παιζει..
Λοιπον?οταν σου ανεβαινει το αιμα στο κεφαλι,τον βλεπεις τον λογο?π.χ η αλλη μου μιλαει ειρωνικα..συμπερασμα νιωθω οτι δεν με σεβεται,με απορριπτει..εχω δικιο που τα παιρνω?Σε αλλη περιπτωσηπ.χ τσαντιζομαι γιατι η μπροστινη μου περπαταει αργα...εχω δικιο που τα παιρνω?
δεν ξερω αν με πιανεις..για πες..

----------


## BrokeN_DoLL

μμμ...... αμα κανουν φουσκες με τις τσιχλες λυσσαω.............αμα πετανε ξαφνικα ηχους η φωτα πανω μ, αμα κινουνε χερια μπροστα στο προσωπο μου.......... αμα οπως ειπες παει καποιος αργα μπροστα μου, οταν με κλεβουν σε παιχνιδια, οταν δεν με ακουνε..........οταν δεν κανουν αυτο που θελω.

αλλα μιλαμε για τρομερες αντιδρασεις, παλιοτερα ειχα πεταξει κουτακι αναψυκτικου,γεματο, στην μουρη μιας κοπελας επειδη με εκλεψε στο ουνο κ μετα μ μιλαγε κοροιδευτικα

----------


## keep_walking

Πρεπει να παιξουμε μαζι...δεν κλεβω ποτε στα παιχνιδια (αυτα που παιζω παρεα με αλλους τουλαχιστον) , μισω τους ζαβολιαρηδες...αλλα να ξερεις οτι θα κερδισω:P

----------


## BrokeN_DoLL

κι εγω μισω οσους κερδιζουν!

----------


## Lou!

> μωρε εχω παει και σε τετοιους! απλα εχω κ αλλα θεματα να λυσω κ πρεπει να ειμαι σε ενα γιατρο να βοηθησει σε ολα. γιατι η βουλιμια ειναι απορροια αλλων τραυματων τα οποια εχω μπλοκαρει η εχω αρνηθει, κ εχω εστιασει ασυνηδειτα σε πιο ανουσια θεματα. τα πολυ σοβαρα τα βλεπω με απαθεια, κ κολλαω σε μικρα πραγματα που μπορει να με τρελλανουν. αυτο προσπαθω να φτιαξω, την συνηδητοτητα μου,γτ ειναι μπερδεμμενη.
> 
> οι ψυχοθεραπευτες μ σπανε τα νευρα γτ σκαλιζουν σκαλιζουν κ βγαζουν στην φορα διαφορα ο καθενας, κ με μπερδευουν ασυστολα! ο ψυχιατρος μ ειναι καλος κ χαρουμενος ανθρωπος κ μ μιλαει σαν φιλος , οχι σαν να μαι καποιος τρελλαμενος ασθενης! τωρα απο κει κ περα οταν με το καλο θα μπορω να σταματησω τα φαρμακα θα βρω ψυχοθεραπευτη!
> 
> συνηθως δεν ακουω, γιαυτο δεν τους εμπιστευομαι. μου λενε για μενα κ εγω σκεφτομαι τα δικα μου, με επιρεαζουν προς το χειροτερο οχι προς το καλυτερο. δλδ μ λενε για το παρελθον μ κ αντι να χαρω κ να κοιταξω το μελλον, κολλαω στο παρελθον περισσοτερο κ οργιζομαι με τα ατομα που εμπλεκονται σε αυτο. κτλβαινεις πως το εννοω?
> 
> ειμαι 25 τωρα


μι εχω την εντυπωση οτι δεν εχεις παει σε καλο ψυχοθεραπευτη. ο ενας ειπες δε σε ανελαβε, κ ο αλλος, συγγνωμη για την εκφραση, αλλα ηταν παπαρας!!!

καλος ψυχοθεραπευτης δεν ειναι καποιος ο οποιος θα σου σκαλισει ολο σου το παρελθον, ουτε να σου καλιεργει μισος για τον πατερα σου κ τον ενα κ τον αλλο!!!

ειναι καποιος να σε βοηθησει να δεις τον εαυτο σου, να καταλαβεις ποια εισαι, πως λειτουργεις, αν λειτουργεις λαθος σε καποια σημεια να σου προτεινει δοκιμασμενους τροπους να αλλαξεις, να σου προτεινει καλους τροπους να διαχειριστεις τη βουλιμια, να εξετασετε γιατι δινεις ΤΟΟΟΟΟΟΣΣΣΗΗΗΗ σημασια, στο αν θα φας ενα κρουασανακι πανω, η ενα κρουασανακι κατω, πχ εμενα το θεμα αυτο δεν μου φαινεται σημαντικο (αυτο δεν σου το λεω για να σου την πω, γιατι κ εγω εχω αλλα κολληματα που για καποιους λογους τα κανω ΤΟΟΟΟΣΑ κ εσενα θα σου φαινονταν αστεια).

επισης μπορεις να δουλεψεις τη διαχειρηση του θυμου με αλλους τροπους, να βαζεις ορια, να εκφραζεις εγκαιρα τα συναισθηματα σου, η να βρειτε οποιο αλλο ειναι το προβλημα που υποβοσκει απο κατω κ σε κανει τοσο εκρηκτικο ταπεραμεντο!

τα φαρμακα καλα ειναι, αλλα προφανως δεν ειναι τοσο ευφυη για να κανουν τετοιες λεπτες αλλαγες στη σκεψη ενος ανθρωπου, αλλα φυσικα μπορουν να σε βοηθησουν να μην ξεφευγεις συναισθηματικα, σε επιπεδα που η λογικη δεν μπορει να λειτουργησει καθολου.

φυσικα υπαρχουν κ πολλοι παπαρες στο χωρο οποτε αν ενδιαφερεσαι, θα πρεπει να ψαξεις να σου συστησει καποιος εναν ψυχοθεραπευτη απο τον οποιο να εχει μεινει ευχαριστημενος.

υπαρχουν κ τα ΚΨΥ αν δεν εχεις χρηματα.

επισης νομιζω οτι ο NikosD ειδικευεται σε διατροφικες διαταραχες. βεβαια, ειναι θεσσαλονικη, αλλα αν του στειλεις ενα πμ, ισως μπορει να σου δωσει σωστες πληροφοριες.

----------


## ioannis2

Κατάλληλος θεραπευτής είναι αυτός που θα σε βοηθήσει να κατανοήσεις πως ξεκίνησε το πρόβλημα, τα συναισθήματα που σου δημιούργησε και πως επηρεάζουν τη συμπεριφορά σου στο σήμερα και αφού τα ξεδιαλύνεις αυτά , μέθοδο με την οποία βελτιώνεις τη συμπεριφορά και τη σκέψη σου στο εξής. Η πολλή ψυχανάλυση δε βοηθάει, δηλαδή εκείνο το γεγονός ή η τάδε σκέψη να το παίρνεις και να το αναλύεις. Πιστεύω βοηθάει το πιο μεθοδικό. Δηλαδή έγιναν κάποια πράγματα, αυτά δημιούργησαν τα τάδε συναισθήματα, τα συναισθήματα αυτά με τη σειρά τους δημιουργούν την τάδε συμπεριφορά, μέθοδος υπέρβασης της συμπεριφοράς αυτής και αλλαγής των συναισθημάτων στο τώρα. 

Πρέπει να ναι κάποιος ειδικός που να νοιώθεις ότι σε καταλαβαίνει, όχι κάποιος με ύφος φτιαχτό. Άμα μια μέθοδος δε σου κάνει πας σε άλλο με άλλη μέθοδο. 
Είναι να φτάσεις πρώτα στο σημείο να κατανοήσεις το ψυχικό σου κόσμο, να ανγνωρίσεις που είναι το πρόβλημα και να ξέρεις πως να το ξεπεράσεις. Να ασχοληθείς με το τώρα. Μην αφήνεις τη σκέψη σου να γυροφέρνει στο παρελθόν. Δεν ωφελεί καθόλου αυτό παρά μόνο σε αφήνει στη στασιμότητα και ο χρόνος στη ζωή σου τρέχει και χάνεται.

Είχα μια κοπέλα με βουλιμία, η οποία όμως σιγά σιγά το ξεπέρασε με θέληση και δίαιτα.

----------


## BrokeN_DoLL

ρε παιδια δεν ειναι η φαση ''σε απασχολει αν θα φας ενα κρουασανακι παραπανω '' γμτ δεν ειναι εκει το θεμα!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

αν το παμε ετσι κ πολλοι αλλοι εδω μεσα με ψυχαναγκασμους ''τους απασχολει αν θα σηκωσουν ενα σκουπιδακι η αν θα πλυνουν τα χερια τους 1 φορα παραπανω!''

----------


## ioannis2

μάθε να ελέγχεις τους ψυχαναγκασμούς. σου χω ξαναγράψει για κάποια καλή μέθοδο

----------


## BrokeN_DoLL

εχει να κανει με κατι περισσοτερο απο αλο ψυχαναγκασμο το χω εξηγησει 1000000 φορες, ειναι πολυ πιο βαθυ γτ προκαλει αλυσιδα δεινων μετα!

----------


## Lou!

για αυτο ειπαμε οτι η ψυχοθεραπεια θα σε βοηθησει να εξερευνησεις αυτο το πιο βαθυ!!!!!

----------


## BrokeN_DoLL

το χω ερευνησει................φταινε ολα αυτα που χω πει για το παρελθον μου........ξερω την ριζα του κακου, τωρα θελω να φτιαξει το παρον. ο ψυχοθεραπευτης δν θα μ κανει κατι. σε 3 ειχα παει κ να με υπνωτισουνε θελανε/! γελαγα 2 μερες που εφερνα στο μυαλο μ την εικονα τους να μ λενε ''χαλαρωσε σκεψου οτι εισαι σε ενα δασος.....επανελαβε μετα απο μενα...ομορφια......γαληνη....η εμια.....ομορφια....αγαπη...''

omg ελεος!!!!!!ειναι γελοιο!!!σε ποσους πια να παω ακομα!

----------


## ioannis2

> το χω ερευνησει................φταινε ολα αυτα που χω πει για το παρελθον μου........ξερω την ριζα του κακου, τωρα θελω να φτιαξει το παρον. ο ψυχοθεραπευτης δν θα μ κανει κατι. σε 3 ειχα παει κ να με υπνωτισουνε θελανε/! γελαγα 2 μερες που εφερνα στο μυαλο μ την εικονα τους να μ λενε ''χαλαρωσε σκεψου οτι εισαι σε ενα δασος.....επανελαβε μετα απο μενα...ομορφια......γαληνη....η εμια.....ομορφια....αγαπη...''
> 
> omg ελεος!!!!!!ειναι γελοιο!!!σε ποσους πια να παω ακομα!


Τι λες; Περιμένεις να ξεπεράσεις το παρελθόν με ύπνωση; Δηλαδή με τη δημιουργία ψευδαίσθησης ότι χαλαρώνεις, ηρεμάς και με τις υποβολές «θα μαι έτσι θα γίνω αυτό δεν θα κάνω τούτο κλπ», που την ώρα που σου λέει όλα αυτά ο νους μπορεί να σκέφτεται και να κάνει ότι θέλει;
Έχω δοκιμάσει τη μέθοδο αυτή αλλά δεν είδα καμιά διαφορά, εκτός από τη ψευδαίσθηση.
Δοκίμασε σε κάποιο που κάνει γνωστικοσυμπεριφορική μέθοδο, που να ναι και καλός στη μέθοδο αυτή. Άμα βρεις κάποιον καλό θεραπευτή σ΄αυτή τη μέθοδο, κατανοήσεις και ακολουθήσεις με πείσμα τη μέθοδο αυτή θα δεις σίγουρα διαφορά. Θα μάθεις πως να χειρίζεσαι στο τώρα το παρελθόν όπως αυτό είναι στη σκέψη σου , να ελέγχεις τα συναισθήματα και τη σκέψη σου και να κάνεις υπερβάσεις στη συμπεριφορά σου.

----------


## Φωτεινη!

για καποιο λογο εχω την αισθηση πως αντιστεκεσαι στις λυσεις!!
Ισως εχεις απογοητευτει απο τις προσπαθειες που εχεις κανει μεχρι στιγμης..και το καταλαβαινω αυτο,αλλα δεν πρεπει να τα παρατησεις..σιγουρα εχεις καποιο κουμπι που αν πατηθει θα παρεις μπροστα!!
ποιο ειναι αυτο?
εσυ τι νομιζεις?
με ποιον τροπο θα ηθελες-σε μια ιδανικη συνεδρια-να σε προσεγγισει καποιος?

----------


## ioannis2

> για καποιο λογο εχω την αισθηση πως αντιστεκεσαι στις λυσεις!!
> Ισως εχεις απογοητευτει απο τις προσπαθειες που εχεις κανει μεχρι στιγμης..και το καταλαβαινω αυτο,αλλα δεν πρεπει να τα παρατησεις..σιγουρα εχεις καποιο κουμπι που αν πατηθει θα παρεις μπροστα!!
> ποιο ειναι αυτο?
> εσυ τι νομιζεις?
> με ποιον τροπο θα ηθελες-σε μια ιδανικη συνεδρια-να σε προσεγγισει καποιος?


Πράγματι και εγώ νοιώθω κάτι τέτοιο, μια αντίσταση στις λύσεις, να ψάχνω το κουμπί που αν πατηθεί θα πάρω μπροστά. 
Δεν ξέρω αν η mvm έχει το ίδιο πρόβλημα 8δικό της άλλωστε είναι το θέμα).
Με εμένα νοιώθω ότι γενικά βρήκα τη μέθοδο και έπιασα το νόημα, αλλά είναι σα να λείπει κάτι, σα να απουσιάζει κάτι στην αλυσίδα μεταξύ θεωρίας και πράξης. Το να ξέρω τον τρόπο αλλά να μην μπορώ να τον εφαρμόσω. Να νοιώθω ότι λείπει κάτι σαν κινητήρια δύναμη. Το έθεσα στο ψυχοθεραπευτή αλλά μου απάντησε ένα από τα ιδια. Εγώ αυτό προσπαθώ να βρω και δεν ξέρω αν υπάρχει ειδικός που να μπορει να με βοηθήσει. Είναι σα να μπορώ να κάνω πολύ λίγα από αυτά που θα μπορούσα πραγματικά να κάνω γιατί λείπει κάτι.

----------


## Φωτεινη!

δικο της,δικο μου,δικο σου(θεμα!!)
Η ουσια ειναι να βγαινει κατι απο μια συζητηση!!!Συμφωνεις?
αυτο που ξερω εγω ειναι οτι ΑΠΕΧΕΙ πολυ η θεωρια απο την πραξη!
Ναι μεν εκανες τοσο δρομο για την κατανοηση,αλλα δεν τα καταφερες απο τη μια στιγμη στην αλλη,ναι?
Ετσι παει και με το περασμα στην πραξη..μην πιεζεσαι να γινει αυτοματα με την κατανοηση..
Στον εαυτο μου να σου πω τι παρατηρησα?Δεν πολυπιστευα τις "αισιοδοξες" συμβουλες των αλλων.Ειχα δηλ ακομα μεσα μου την ΑΜΦΙΣΒΗΤΗΣΗ ΜΟΥ.
Ετσι δεχομαι οτι καθε λυση δεν κανει για ολους,κι ας υπαρχει ενας τυφλοσουρτης.
Σε εμενα βρε αδερφε δεν κανει αυτο,θα βρω κατι αλλο!!ψαχνε εναλλακτικες..

----------


## ioannis2

Δεν υπάρχει δικό σου, δικό μου ή δικό της θέμα, όλοι λίγο πολύ τα ίδια προβλήματα αντιμετωπίζουμε (με κάποιες εξαιρέσεις βέβαια) γι αυτό και είμαστε εδώ. Γι αυτό αλληλοβοηθούμε ο ένας τον άλλο.
Το θέμα είναι ότι δεν ξέρω άλλες εναλλακτικές λύσεις. Και άρχισα να βαριέμαι να ψάχνω. Πριν κανα μήνα πήγα σε κάποιο άλλο ψυχολόγο αλλά έννοιωθα ξενέρωτος, ένα απ τα ίδια, του έλεγα το πρόβλημα σαν ποίημα, ίσως και το ότι δε με γέμισε αυτός ιδιαίτερα, ίσως και να ψάχνω για κάποιον ιδιαίτερα πεπειραμένο ή κάποιον προτότυπο με εμπειρία και αίσθημα στην προσέγγιση του, ίσως και να κατανόησα ήδη το πρόβλημα και είναι τώρα θέμα να δουλέψω από μόνος. 
Και έχω ραντεβού με αυτόν που πήγαινα πιο παλιά αρχές του νέου χρόνου. Με αυτόν κλείναμε ραντεβού στο τέλος τη συνάντησης και αυτό το κλείσιμο ραντεβού το θεωρώ σαν αυτοεγκλωβισμός στο ίδιο άτομο. Σ αυτόν πάω για επανάληψη μιας μεθόδου που την κρίνω πολύ λογική και και καλή. Δεν με εμπνέει καθόλου να του ξανοιχτώ στον ψυχικό μου κόσμο, δεν υπάρχει αίσθημα και νοιώθω να μην κατέχει βιώματα της καθημερινότητας.

Ίσως είναι και αυτό που λες, δε γίνεται η πράξη αυτόματα με την κατανόηση. Γίνονται μικρά μικρά βήματα και τίποτε το πολύ ιδιαίτερο και ο χρόνος να νοιώθω ότι πιέζει και η στασιμότητα δεν αλλάζει ιδιαίτερα. Και σ΄αυτό ψάχνω το κάτι εναλλακτικό.

----------


## BrokeN_DoLL

ναι ο καθενας ισως να αντιμετωπιζει το ιδιο προβλ με καποιον αλλον, αλλα στα ματια του να το βλεπει διαφορετικα, να αντιδραει διαφορετικα, να το χειριζεται διαφορετικα. οποτε αυτα ολα διαφοροποιουν κ το προβλημα συνφωνα με το ατομο.

ναι για μενα ειναι πολυ κουραστικο κ ψυχοφθορο. καθε νεος ψυχαναλυτης δεν νοιαζεται για μενα. ο ψυχιατρος μ νοιαζεται....

σκαλιζουν κ μ λενε πραγματα τα οποια ηδη ξερω! τι θα αλλαξει αμα παω σε εναν καινουργιο κ τα ξαναπιασω ολα απ τηνα ρχη?τους τα χω πει τοσες πολλες φορες που εχει χαθει η ουσια κ δν ξερω αν τα περιγραφω σωστα πια

----------


## Φωτεινη!

ετσι ακριβως..δεν υπαρχει ιδιοκτησια θεματος!!αχαχαχαχ
Μα βρε γιαννη αν ηξερες εναλλακτικες θα τις εφαρμοζες κιολας ή θα απερριπτες τουλαχιστον αυτες που δεν δουλευουν!!
Τις εναλλακτικες τις ψαχνουμε ΑΛΛΟΥ
οχι στα γνωριμα σοκακια.
Ειναι σαν να πεις εγω παει διακοπες στην Παρο,φετος θα παω Αμοργο..
Δεν ξερω αν γινομαι σαφης.
Ο αγωνας δεν σταματαει ΠΟΤΕ..δεν ειναι οτι εκανες μια συνεδρια και παει..
Το θεμα του γιατρου το ξερετε..δεν σας κανει?αντε γεια..ουτε μπλα μπλα ουτε τπτ.Νεχτ.
Η χημεια με τον γιατρο ειναι το αλφα και το ωμεγα..
Αν ειναι δυνατον να νιωθετε ετσι οπως λετε και να πηγαινετε..

Ενα πραγμα θελω να σας πω..
Ρεαλιστικες απαιτησεις.
Μην περιμενετε να ειστε τριαλα τριαλαλο,ουτε να καθεστε να σκαλιζετε γιατι εκανα αυτο η εκεινο.Η συνεχης κατασκοπευση του εαυτου κανει κακο..
ολοι εχουν τα ανισσοροπα τους ετσι κι εμεις..αυτος ειναι καλυτερος στα κοινωνικα του και εγω τα καταφερνω καλυτερα στα τετ ατετ (λεω ενα πχ).

----------


## Φωτεινη!

ασχετο
τι ειναι η θετικη ανατροφοδοτηση?γιατι αλλαζει το νουμερο?ειναι ποσο συμμετεχεις στο φορουμ?

----------


## BrokeN_DoLL

ναι εχεις απολυτο δικιο καλα τα λες, ομως ειναι τοσο ψυχοφθορο κ κουραστικο να αλλαζεις μονιμως γιατρους κ να σ μενεουν κ ιδεες απο προηγουμενους! συγχεεται, εμενα προσωπικα, το μυαλο μου!

----------


## BrokeN_DoLL

> ασχετο
> τι ειναι η θετικη ανατροφοδοτηση?γιατι αλλαζει το νουμερο?ειναι ποσο συμμετεχεις στο φορουμ?


ελα ντε, κ εγω γιατι εχω 1 γμτ?

----------


## Φωτεινη!

> ναι εχεις απολυτο δικιο καλα τα λες, ομως ειναι τοσο ψυχοφθορο κ κουραστικο να αλλαζεις μονιμως γιατρους κ να σ μενεουν κ ιδεες απο προηγουμενους! συγχεεται, εμενα προσωπικα, το μυαλο μου!


επειδη ομως σου κοβει ,εσυ θα γραψεις σε ενα τετραδιακι τι ΘΕΛΕΙΣ απο τον θεραπευτη σου..
παρε και τηλεφωνα ακομα..πριν αρχισουν θα τους λες τι θελεις..και αναλογως θα λες ευχαριστω ή θα κλεισεις ραντεβου..
Δεν εχεις κατι αλλο να προσφερεις στον εαυτο σου παρα μονο ΑΥΤΟ.γι αυτο ξεκινα!!
ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΛΥΣΕΙΣ αυτο το θεμα..

υ.γ
Αφου εσυ συμμετεχεις περισσοτερο πως εχεις 1?

----------


## BrokeN_DoLL

δεν ξερω ρε συ μαλλον δν ειμαι δημοφιλης!χαχαχχαχα!

ναι ετσι ρωταω απ το τηλ!κ ολοι μα ολοι λενε πως με καλυπτουνε!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!ετσι θα κλεισω ραντεβου, θα παω, κ αν δω πως δν μ κανουνε θα χω πληρωσει το 60 ευρω οποτε χεστικανε!

----------


## Φωτεινη!

καλα η Αντισταση ειναι το δευτερο ονομα σου,ε?
οκ..
αφου ολοι ετσι κανουν,κατσε και κλαψε τη μοιρα σου..μη κανεις τπτ..σιγα μωρε,ολο και καποιος θεραπευτης θα σου χτυπησει την πορτα..:Ρ

Υ.Σ τι σχεση εχει η δημοτικοτητα?καλα αστο θα ρωτησω τον κηπ..

----------


## BrokeN_DoLL

ρωτα τον κηπ ναι,

ρε συ δν μπορω να στο εξηγησω..........απο 10 χρονων τρεχω στους γιατρους! 15 χρονια δλδ!!!!!!τι σου λεει αυτο?! δν καθομαι με σταυρωμενα χερια, αμα ηταν ετσι θα χα αυτοκτονισει

απλα ερχεται η ωρα που σ λενε οτι πρεπει να προσπαθισεις κ μονος σ, απο μεσα σ, γτ ποιος σε ξερει καλητερα απο τον ιδιο σ τον εαυτο?

----------


## Φωτεινη!

> ρωτα τον κηπ ναι,
> 
> ρε συ δν μπορω να στο εξηγησω..........απο 10 χρονων τρεχω στους γιατρους! 15 χρονια δλδ!!!!!!τι σου λεει αυτο?! δν καθομαι με σταυρωμενα χερια, αμα ηταν ετσι θα χα αυτοκτονισει
> 
> απλα ερχεται η ωρα που σ λενε οτι πρεπει να προσπαθισεις κ μονος σ, απο μεσα σ, γτ ποιος σε ξερει καλητερα απο τον ιδιο σ τον εαυτο?


καταλαβα..ειναι πολυς καιρος..
χαιρομαι που το παλευεις..και γι αυτο τσιτωνεις αμα σου πω κατσε και μη κανεις τπτ..
ομως μεινε στο αποτελεσμα..εφτιαξες αυτο το κεικ πολλες φορες και το γαμηδι δεν λεει να φουσκωσει...κι εσυ λατρευεις το κεικ το λαχταρας..πες μου τι πρεπει να γινει?επιμενεις οτι εχεις δοκιμασει ολες τις παραλλαγες,αλλα βλεπεις την φιλη σου να το φτιαχνει και να φουσκωνει,ξερεις λοιπον οτι ναι μπορει να γινει!!

Αμα εισαι φρικαρισμενη και κουρασμενη απο τις αναποδιες ,αραξε λιγο μην πιεζεσαι..
Μολις ισιωσεις,ξαναπροσπαθεις..

----------


## NikosD.

> ρωτα τον κηπ ναι,
> 
> ρε συ δν μπορω να στο εξηγησω..........απο 10 χρονων τρεχω στους γιατρους! 15 χρονια δλδ!!!!!!τι σου λεει αυτο?! δν καθομαι με σταυρωμενα χερια, αμα ηταν ετσι θα χα αυτοκτονισει
> 
> απλα ερχεται η ωρα που σ λενε οτι πρεπει να προσπαθισεις κ μονος σ, απο μεσα σ, γτ ποιος σε ξερει καλητερα απο τον ιδιο σ τον εαυτο?


me_vs_myself,
δεν γνωρίζω σε ποια πόλη ζεις, αν χρειαστείς βοήθεια, στέιλε μου προσωπικό μήνυμα, να δω αν έχω κάποιον συνάδελφο στην περιοχή σου που εμπιστεύομαι προκειμένου να σε παραπέμψω. (αν/όταν χρειαστείς κάτι τέτοιο)

----------


## BrokeN_DoLL

οταν προσπαθω να μην πιεζομαι τρωω.........μπρος γκρεμος κ πισω ρεμα. δν ειναι πως θα κανω πραγματα π με ευχαριστουν, απο την στιγμη που εχουν κ φαγητο μεσα. γιαυτο εχω πελαγωσει. νιωθω μονιμως οτι παχαινω. τρωω παραπανω 3 φορες την βδομ, κ τις αλλες 4 πολυυυυ λιγο!κ νιωθω πως παχαινω

----------


## BrokeN_DoLL

> me_vs_myself,
> δεν γνωρίζω σε ποια πόλη ζεις, αν χρειαστείς βοήθεια, στέιλε μου προσωπικό μήνυμα, να δω αν έχω κάποιον συνάδελφο στην περιοχή σου που εμπιστεύομαι προκειμένου να σε παραπέμψω. (αν/όταν χρειαστείς κάτι τέτοιο)



σευχαριστω πολυ NikosD.....θα το φροντισω να σου πω!!να σαι καλα.....

----------


## Φωτεινη!

> οταν προσπαθω να μην πιεζομαι τρωω.........μπρος γκρεμος κ πισω ρεμα. δν ειναι πως θα κανω πραγματα π με ευχαριστουν, απο την στιγμη που εχουν κ φαγητο μεσα. γιαυτο εχω πελαγωσει. νιωθω μονιμως οτι παχαινω. τρωω παραπανω 3 φορες την βδομ, κ τις αλλες 4 πολυυυυ λιγο!κ νιωθω πως παχαινω


ειναι δηλ σαν να εχεις αναγκη να ασχολεισαι με κατι?
Εκτος απο το φαι που για σενα ειναι ενοχη ευχαριστηση ,τι αλλο γουσταρεις τοσοοοο πολυ?

καλα ε?παρεμβαση ψυχολογου που εχει ειδικοτητα στις διατροφικες διαταραχες!!!

----------


## ioannis2

Τόσα χρόνια που λες ότι πας σε ειδικούς δεν έχεις βοηθηθεί καθόλου; δεν πήρες απ αυτούς κάτι;

Να ξέρεις όμως ότι αν δεν γνωρίσεις κάποιον ειδικό από κοντά, αν δεν κουβεντιάσεις μαζί του δε θα καταλάβεις αν σου ταιριάζει ή όχι, αν η μέθοδος του βοηθά ή όχι. Βέβαια με το που θα πάρεις τηλ όλοι θα σου πουν μπορώ να σε βοηθήσω, πως αλλιώς θα βγάλουν τα προς το ζην;
Να ξέρεις υπάρχουν αρκετές μέθοδοι. Μπορεί η μια να μη σου ταιριάζει, ούτε η άλλη, μέχρι να βρεις αυτό που είναι πιο κοντά στις ανάγκες σου. 
Αλλά τόσα χρόνια δεν κατάφερες να ξεδιαλύνεις το πρόβλημα; δηλαδή να βρεις τις αιτίες του (γεγονότα), τα συναισθήματα/τραύματα ΄που γεννήθηκαν μέσα από τα αίτια, πως αυτά επηρεάζουν τη συμπεριφορά σου σήμερα και κάποια μέθοδο αλλαγής του τρόπου σκέψης και της συμπεριφοράς. Τα λέω αυτά επειδή από κάπου πρέπει να ξεκινήσεις.

----------


## ioannis2

> ετσι ακριβως..δεν υπαρχει ιδιοκτησια θεματος!!αχαχαχαχ
> Μα βρε γιαννη αν ηξερες εναλλακτικες θα τις εφαρμοζες κιολας ή θα απερριπτες τουλαχιστον αυτες που δεν δουλευουν!!
> Τις εναλλακτικες τις ψαχνουμε ΑΛΛΟΥ
> οχι στα γνωριμα σοκακια.
> Ειναι σαν να πεις εγω παει διακοπες στην Παρο,φετος θα παω Αμοργο..
> Δεν ξερω αν γινομαι σαφης.
> Ο αγωνας δεν σταματαει ΠΟΤΕ..δεν ειναι οτι εκανες μια συνεδρια και παει..
> Το θεμα του γιατρου το ξερετε..δεν σας κανει?αντε γεια..ουτε μπλα μπλα ουτε τπτ.Νεχτ.
> Η χημεια με τον γιατρο ειναι το αλφα και το ωμεγα..
> ...


Έχεις δίκιο.
Όμως μέσα από τις θεραπείες αυτές βρήκα την άκρη. Και κατάλαβα ποια βήματα πρέπει να κάνω. Και παρά το ότι δεν υπήρχε η κατάλληλη χημεία.
Τώρα είμαι στα βήματα. Το παρελθόν βέβαια είτε μας αρέσει είτε όχι δεν αλλάζει. Η ουσία για μένα είναι τα βήματα στο τώρα. Εκεί θέλω το σπρώξιμο. Εκεί παλεύω και εκεί νοιώθω ότι θέλω περισσότερη προσπάθεια.

----------


## BrokeN_DoLL

ξερω που ειναι η ριζα του κακου τα χω ξαναπει.............

αλλα σε σχεση με παλιοτερα καπως εχω βοηθηθει ειναι η αληθεια. αλλα πιστευω πως οφειλεται στα φαρμακα περισσοτερο.

μεχρι περυσι χειροτερευα, σε σημειο που νομιζα πως αμα φαω κανονικο φαι θα πεθανω. δεν εβγαινα εξω κ ντυνομουν ολο με φαρδια ρουχα, κ ειχα την αισθηση οτι ολοι με σχολιαζανε. με επιανε μανια κ εσκιζα τα χερια μ με ψαλιδια.

τωρα εχω μηνες να χαρακωθω, κ αμα φαω ενα μικρο γλυκο δν με πιανει μεγαλη βουλιμια το περισσοτερο διαστημα. αλλα αμα πιασει περιοδος βουλιμιας, κραταει καμια 10ρια μερες μες στον μηνα, οπου ειναι οι χειροτερες της ζωης μου....

δεν ξερω τι το προκαλει κ σκαει μυτη κ δν μαφηνει ησυχη,

φωτεινη τι να σ πω.......δν ξερω...πλεον με τπτ δν χαιρομαι. νιωθω απαθεια για τα παντα. δεν καψουρευομαι, δεν ενθουσιαζομαι, το μυαλο μ απο κει π παιρνε στροφες μονιμως κ δν ημουν σε ησυχια, τωρα δν σκεφτεται τπτ πολλες φορες. ειναι σαφως πιο ηρεμο απο πριν, αλλα δν ξερω αν ειναι φυσιολογικο. αν μια ζωη ησουνα στην τσιτα τα νευρα τα ξεσπασματα την οργη τον φοβο την τρελλα τι μοσος τις παραισθησεις, πως ξερεις ξαφνικα στα 25 σου αν ειναι τωρα το φυσιολογικο να σαι ηρεμος η οχι?

δν ξερω ποιο ειναι το φυσιολογικο.μελετω τους ανθρωπους γυρω μου, ακουω τις φιλες μ να νιωθουν ερωτα πχ με αγορια, κ εγω δν νιωθω τπτ. δν νιωθω ουτε τυψεις ουτε ενοχες, ουτε συμπονοια, δν με νοιαζει κανεις. 

τα μονα αισθηματα π εχω αυτη τη στιγμη ειναι σε περιπτωση που νιωσω απογοητευση, με τον εαυτο μ ομως μονο, δλδ ειναι σαν να αμυνομαι απο οποιονδηποτε κ οτιδηποτε. και μαλιστα νιωθω κ συμπαθεια, μεχρι εκει.

δν νιωθω οταν με παιρνει καποιος αγκαλια κ με χαιδευει, ουτε οταν μ λεει οτι με σκεφτεται κ μαγαπαει.
οταν με φιλανε στο στομα εκνευριζομαι.............νιωθω πως εχω πανω μου βδελλα.

γενικα δν ειχα κ πολλυ υφεση στα φιλια, αλλα δν ειχα κ προβλημα με αυτα, ιδιως με αντρες που γουσταρα. τωρα κ με αυτο εχω προβλ γτ οσο καλος κ να ναι ο αλλος δν γουσταρω!!!!!!! εχω το αισθημα εκεινο, σαν να μην υπαρχω να μαι διαφανη και περπαταω μονη μ στον δρομο, κ οτι ολοι ειναι για μενα κ ειμαι για κεινους οσο ειμαι για καποιον περαστικο στο διπλα πεζοδρομιο. οποτε λοιπον μετα ερχεται το αισθημα της αδιαφοριας.

τα μονα εντονα συναισθηματα που εχω ειναι για τον εαυτο μου, σε περιπτωσεις που οπως ειπα, θελω να αμυνθω οταν καποιος μ μιλαει ασχημα, η μ την λεει η θελει καυγα. τοτε νιωθω πολυ ανωτερη τους κ τα βαζω με οποιονδηποτε! νιωθω πραγματικα πολυ ανωτερη απο πολλους, ουτε αυτο ξερω αν ειναι φυσιολογικο

----------


## ioannis2

Ίσως όλοι να είναι ένα απ τα ίδια που έχεις συνηθήσει, γι αυτό νοιώθεις έτσι.
Ίσως στο βάθος να ψάχνεις για κάτι διαφορετικό, που θα σου κινήσει το αίσθημα.
Άρα το πρόβλημα σου δεν είναι στον ερωτικό τομέα, όπου εκεί έχεις τη δύναμη να επιλέγεις.

----------


## BrokeN_DoLL

ναι μπορει να μαι εγω περιεργη, γτ τα θελω κ ολα κ τπτ.....δν ξερω....ας πουμε αμα μ δωσουν υπερβολικη σημασια δεν τους θελω πια, αμα δν μ δινουν σημασια δυσανασχετω κ δν τους θελω πια, αμα με πιεζουν δεν τους θελω με τπτ ποτε δν ειχα καποιον να με πιεζει, αμα παλι δν μ στελνει συχνα μνμτα τσαντιζομαι καπως!

δν ξερω........δν νιωθω τπτ γμτ......τπτ

μεχρι κ σεξ βαριεμαι να κανω τους τελευταιους μηνες!

ο καινουργιος που γνωρισα μ φαινεται οκ, εξωτερικα οπως τον θελω, εχει κ γρηγορο αμαξι κ τα σχετικα, ειναι κ μεσα ''στα κολπα'' του αρεσουν τα ταττ σαν κ μενα κ εχει μπολικα, φαινεται πολυ πανκ κ μαρεσει, κ θελει σχεση κ τα σχετικα,μιλαει ωραια... υπο αλλες συνθηκες θα πρεπε να χα ενθουσιαστει αλλα δν ξερω αν ειμαι η οχι!

----------


## Arsi

> ναι μπορει να μαι εγω περιεργη, γτ τα θελω κ ολα κ τπτ.....δν ξερω....ας πουμε αμα μ δωσουν υπερβολικη σημασια δεν τους θελω πια, αμα δν μ δινουν σημασια δυσανασχετω κ δν τους θελω πια, αμα με πιεζουν δεν τους θελω με τπτ ποτε δν ειχα καποιον να με πιεζει, αμα παλι δν μ στελνει συχνα μνμτα τσαντιζομαι καπως!
> 
> δν ξερω........δν νιωθω τπτ γμτ......τπτ
> 
> μεχρι κ σεξ βαριεμαι να κανω τους τελευταιους μηνες!
> 
> ο καινουργιος που γνωρισα μ φαινεται οκ, εξωτερικα οπως τον θελω, εχει κ γρηγορο αμαξι κ τα σχετικα, ειναι κ μεσα ''στα κολπα'' του αρεσουν τα ταττ σαν κ μενα κ εχει μπολικα, φαινεται πολυ πανκ κ μαρεσει, κ θελει σχεση κ τα σχετικα,μιλαει ωραια... υπο αλλες συνθηκες θα πρεπε να χα ενθουσιαστει αλλα δν ξερω αν ειμαι η οχι!


Όχι και δε νιώθεις τπτ!Νιώθεις αλλά αρνητικά συναισθήματα...
Στην πρώτη παράγραφο περιγράφεις ξενερώματα για διάφορες καταστάσεις (πότε δυσανασχετείς, τσατίζεσαι, ξενερώνεις..)

Και στο άλλο θέμα που είδα πχ μου έμεινε η εντύπωση πως είσαι δεκτική σε πράξεις (δλδ σε ερεθίζουν συναισθηματικά) αρνητικές απέναντί σου ,τσιτώνεσαι για παράδειγμα αν κάποιος σου φερθεί άσχημα, αλλά αδυνατείς να δεχτείς και να νιώσεις θετικά συναισθήματα τρυφερότητας, αγάπης, σεξουαλικής όρεξης.

Δεν είσαι περίεργη, είσαι αυτή που είσαι ... αλλά έτσι όπως διατυπώνεις τι σε χαλάει κ σε τσιτώνει τι είναι αυτό που σε φτιάχνει? που σε κάνει να νιώθεις ωραία ?

----------


## BrokeN_DoLL

ναι αλλα κ παλι με ολους αδυνατο να νιωσω ωραια! νιωθω αδιαφορια, αλλα ενστικτωδως νιωθω κ πως πρεπει να επιβαλλομαι σε καποια πραγματα επειδη ετσι πρεπει κ δν πρεπει να τα ανεχομαι! οχι οτι θα με πειραξει να μν δωσω σημασια...αλλα δν θελω να με νομιζουν για μαλακα ενω η πραγματηκοτητα ειναι αλλη!

ας πουμε κ να μην ζηλευω, 1 σκηνη ζηλοτπιας θα την κανω αμα παρω το δικαιωμα για τους προφανης λογους

----------


## ioannis2

> ναι μπορει να μαι εγω περιεργη, γτ τα θελω κ ολα κ τπτ.....δν ξερω....ας πουμε αμα μ δωσουν υπερβολικη σημασια δεν τους θελω πια, αμα δν μ δινουν σημασια δυσανασχετω κ δν τους θελω πια, αμα με πιεζουν δεν τους θελω με τπτ ποτε δν ειχα καποιον να με πιεζει, αμα παλι δν μ στελνει συχνα μνμτα τσαντιζομαι καπως!


Δηλαδή να κινώ το ενδιαφέρον ώστε να με πλησιάζουν από μόνες τους; ή να τους κολλώ;
και όλα αυτά γιατί μπλοκάρω να κάνω την κίνηση και δείχνω ήσυχος, λιγομίλητος και ντροπαλός.

----------


## BrokeN_DoLL

δεν καταλαβαινω τι εννοεις

----------


## ioannis2

Ερώτηση σου κανα. 
Να πλησιάζω τις κοπέλες που μου αρεσουν και να τους την πέφτω, να τους κάνω δλδ προταση να τα φτιάξουμε, να βγουμε και τέτοια
ή με το χαρακτήρα και τη συμπεριφορά μου να τους κινώ το ενδιαφέρον και έτσι να με πλησιάζουν αυτές;
Αυτή είναι η απορία μου.

----------


## BrokeN_DoLL

με την συμπεριφορα κ τον χαρακρηρα στο πεσιμο συνηθως........

----------


## carrot

Γιάννη,

Η γυναίκα είναι μυστήριο πλάσμα. Οι γνώσεις μου για τις γυναίκες είναι περιορισμένες και δεν έχω να δώσω απαντήσεις που θα έδινε ένας ειδικός (η μια γυναίκα όπως η mvm) ωστόσο πιστεύω πως καλό είναι να μην έχουμε στερότυπα μέσα μας γιατι δεν υπάρχουν κανόνες στον έρωτα. Πιθανώς να είναι όλα random (τυχαία), δεν ξέρω. Τεσπα, αυτά αν θες την γνώμη μου. Ας απαντήσει η φίλη μας να μάθουμε κι εμείς.

----------


## BrokeN_DoLL

εγω πιστευω τπτ δν ειναι τυχαιο....ειναι καταληξη συγκυριων και χημειας που εντοπιζεται μεταξυ 2 ατομων (η κ παραπανω για οσους θελουν τριο) και αναλογα με το ποσο ταιριαζεις, θες τα ιδια, ακους κ λες πραγματα που σαρεσουνε, τοτε προκυπτει κ κατι απ ολο αυτο.

η γυναικα κ η καθε γυναικα, οσο σκληρη,ρομαντικη,αδιαφορη κ αν ειναι εχει ενα κουμπι, συνιθως ολες λιωνουν σε γλυκολογα αυθορμητες πραξεις κ δωρακια. αρεσουν!ετσι δν ειναι?

----------


## Φωτεινη!

> εγω πιστευω τπτ δν ειναι τυχαιο....ειναι καταληξη συγκυριων και χημειας που εντοπιζεται μεταξυ 2 ατομων (η κ παραπανω για οσους θελουν τριο) και αναλογα με το ποσο ταιριαζεις, θες τα ιδια, ακους κ λες πραγματα που σαρεσουνε, τοτε προκυπτει κ κατι απ ολο αυτο.
> 
> η γυναικα κ η καθε γυναικα, οσο σκληρη,ρομαντικη,αδιαφορη κ αν ειναι εχει ενα κουμπι, συνιθως ολες λιωνουν σε γλυκολογα αυθορμητες πραξεις κ δωρακια. αρεσουν!ετσι δν ειναι?


στο πρωτο συμφωνω..υπαρχει συνδετικος κρικος παντα...ακομα και εγω που επιδιωκω να γνωριζω διαφορετικους απο μενα ανθρωπους,τελικα ανακαλυπτω οτι υπαρχει ενα τουλαχιστον σημειο επαφης..
Για το αλλο εμενα μ τη σπαει αυτο..γλυκολογα μου παιζουν τα νευρα,αυθορμητισμος μια χαρα,δωρακια με φερνουν σε αμηχανια και καποιες φορες με τσαντιζουν γιατι μ κανουν λιγο σε εξαγορα..
λεω εγω τα δικα μου τωρα!!:DD
Αυτο που προσπαθω να πω ειναι πως δεν υπαρχει καποιο μοντελο ανθρωπου..ολοι ειμαστε παραλλαγες,γι αυτο και εχει τοσο ενδιαφερον η ανθρωπινη επαφη..κατι σ κανει κατι οχι,τα ζυγιζεις,βλεπεις αν εισαι ΜΕΣΑ σου οκ και αναλογως πραττεις...

----------


## ioannis2

Τριγύρω μου κυκλοφορούν τόσες πολλές ωραίες γυναίκες, εμφανισιακά και σαν χαρακτήρες, κι όμως μέχρι τώρα δεν έχει γίνει με μενα απολύτως τίποτα.
Ότι έκανα παλιά ήταν συμβιβασμοί και τίποτε άλλο, γι αυτό δεν προχώρησα μαζί τους.
Και άμα το καλοσκεφτώ, με τόσες που κυκλοφορούν μόνες, είναι θέμα βδομάδας να προκύψει κάτι. Και όμως με μένα, εδώ και τέσσερα χρόνια δεν έχω πετύχει τίποτε απολύτως εκτός από τους συμβιβασμούς.
Τα πιο πάνω που γράφετε για χημεία, γλυκόλογα, χαρακτήρα, κουμπί κλπ ταχω ακούσει από σας και από άλλους τόσες και τόσες φορές και ταχω ήδη εμπεδώσει. Όμως δεν έχέι γίνει τίποτα μέχρι τώρα. 



(συγνώμη mvm που χαλώ το θέμα σου)

----------


## BrokeN_DoLL

ρε συ πιστευω πως ολα ειναι καλα . κ τα γλυκολογα κ τα δωρα κλπ κλπ αρκει να ξερεις ποτε να τα κανεις, κ να υπαρχει ενα μετρο γτ η υπερβολη στα παντα τρομαζει τον αλλον

----------

